# Eurovision 2022



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Bulgaria 🇧🇬
Intelligent Music Project
"Intention"

Rocking out won in 2021, so Bulgaria thought they'd try a bit of it. Except they've chosen the drab denim rock of the worst of the 80s by accident.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Moldova 🇲🇩
Zdob și Zdub and Frații Advahov
"Trenulețul"

Folk music with a touch of the eccentricity of the greatest gameshow in the world. They've entered the Contest twice before, perhaps they're the only band in Europe's poorest country with a savings account.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 17, 2022)

Keep going. I just read the thread instead of watching it last year 👏🏼


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Ireland 🇮🇪
Brooke
"That's Rich"

Former powerhouses of Eurovision attempt a comeback with bubblegum pop. Qualification is not guaranteed.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Albania 🇦🇱
Ronela Hajati
"Sekret"

We're promised a complete overhaul of this song in the coming weeks, which might be necessary because it currently sounds like the good folk of Albania need sitting down with a therapist. Traditional meets hyperactive.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Israel 🇮🇱
Michael Ben David
"I.M."

We're promised a complete overhaul of this song, because currently it sits somewhere between Drag Race main challenge and CBeebies. Fierce gay energy has won for Eurovision before but let's not delude ourselves here.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

North Macedonia 🇲🇰
Andrea
"Circles"

A point of order. This song finished tied for first place with a novelty song called "Superman" which I suspect would have brought down the entire structure of the known universe, it was that corny. Anyway, here's a woman serving commercial radio angst. A passable number.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Czechia 🇨🇿
We Are Domi
"Lights Off"

Lana del Ray does electropop with this hip and cool slice of British flavoured pop. There is a man with a topknot and violin bow in this video, viewer discretion advised.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Estonia 🇪🇪
Stefan
"Hope"

The traditional Old West stylings of...er.....post-Soviet republics. A rather plodding, occasionally charming, take on the format, though it must surely be desperate for a remix. Yee-haw.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Lithuania 🇱🇹
Monika Liu
"Sentimentai"

The only Baltic republic yet to win the Contest tries again (and they've been trying since 1994). This is in Lithuanian, a rare thing indeed, and adds a certain delicate, sophisticated edge.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 17, 2022)

I've heard Latvia's song.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Spain 🇪🇸
Chanel
"SloMo"

If you're going to bottle the very essence of Eurovision then go for every ingredient you can grab. A full-on camp floor show with infectious, breathless dancing, this is Spain finally entering a song that looks and sounds Spanish.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Italy 🇮🇹
Mahmood and Blanco
"Brividi"

Two men singing about the push and pull of love, about the poison and pleasure at the heart of difficult relationships. It's a change of pace after last year's winner, and on home soil will go big in the hall. It's also about 40 seconds too long for Eurovision so god knows where they'll make the edits.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

Latvia 🇱🇻
Citi Zēni
"Eat Your Salad"

No, they won't be allowed to sing that opening line at the Contest itself.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 17, 2022)

And that, for now, is that


----------



## Numbers (Feb 17, 2022)

The Irish song is dreadful.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> The Irish song is dreadful.


Yes, but it's Eurovision and there'll be plenty worse


----------



## ska invita (Feb 17, 2022)

Numbers said:


> The Irish song is dreadful.


Good!
#KeepEurovisionCrap


----------



## stavros (Feb 18, 2022)

Numbers said:


> The Irish song is dreadful.


They've just got to lose the sax solo.


----------



## Numbers (Feb 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Good!
> #KeepEurovisionCrap


100% agree.  

Can’t wait.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 18, 2022)

Numbers said:


> 100% agree.
> 
> Can’t wait.


The era of Eurovision being absolute crap is behind us, but trust me, there are some gems this year regardless


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2022)

Numbers said:


> The Irish song is dreadful.


Oh I quite liked it according to Eurovision standards, but it was seriously in need of a key change.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2022)

Mation said:


> Oh I quite liked it according to Eurovision standards, but it was seriously in need of a key change.


down to a b flat minor?


----------



## Mation (Feb 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> down to a b flat minor?


No, up. Don't know what to - I'm really bad at translating what I can hear into its name. But up, for some tacky melodrama.

Or was I missing a joke?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2022)

Mation said:


> No, up. Don't know what to - I'm really bad at translating what I can hear into its name. But up, for some tacky melodrama.
> 
> Or was I missing a joke?


it was a poor attempt at a joke - the explanation!: 

eurovision chord changes always go up one or two keys at the end - thats the rule - thats the effect
B flat minor is a classic "sad" key, often used in the blues etc
i havent listened to the irish tune (i dont like to spoil the fun till the night itself), but im presuming its a standard eurovision track and a painful one at that
instead of it being in ayway helpfed by a euphoric key change at the end as is the eurovisoin way my 'joke' was to finish by dropping down to a sad, minor key.
oh how we laughed


----------



## Mation (Feb 19, 2022)

ska invita said:


> it was a poor attempt at a joke - the explanation!:
> 
> eurovision chord changes always go up one or two keys at the end - thats the rule - thats the effect
> B flat minor is a classic "sad" key, often used in the blues etc
> ...


Yeah, you're gonna have to put your hand up next time, so I know a joke is imminent  

(I might have got it had I known you hadn't heard the tune!)


----------



## ska invita (Feb 19, 2022)

Mation said:


> Yeah, you're gonna have to put your hand up next time, so I know a joke is imminent
> 
> (I might have got it had I known you hadn't heard the tune!)


i like my jokes to leave 'em guessing


😐


i bet andrew lloyd weber wouldve appreciated my joke


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

Norway 🇳🇴
Subwoolfer
"Give That Wolf A Banana" 

Just in case you thought that the Contest was taking itself seriously the year. Here's a slice of "lost Eurovisions", a full on slice of novelty pop that seems to exist purely to challenge the idea that Europe's premier song competition is all about song writing. What would the fox say, wink wink.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

Slovenia 🇸🇮 
LPS
"Disko" 

Mainstream watered down pop-funk chosen tonight. The term "inoffensive" leaps out the screen. If last year's winners were supposed to inject rock star glamour into this year, nobody told this lot.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

Croatia 🇭🇷 
Mia Dimšić
"Guilty Pleasure" 

The third song chosen tonight is a credible, solid slice of contemporary pop. There's a lot of heart here and youthful relevance.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 19, 2022)

Poland 🇵🇱 
Ochman
"River" 


The fourth song chosen tonight is another contemporary pop number. A lot of male chart botherers sound like this, and with his confidence, this could be a good result for Poland.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 20, 2022)

San Marino 🇸🇲
Achille Lauro
"Stripper"

The "bad boy of Italian pop" turns out for the Serene Republic with a very ripe slice of glam rock. It's certainly in the same wheelhouse as Måneskin from last year, though even they didn't namecheck "sex toy" in their lyrics.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 20, 2022)

Malta 🇲🇹
Emma Muscat
"Out of Sight"

Quite the star in Malta, Emma has a solid, contemporary voice. The song is a touch safe, to the point of bland, but she has the tools to sell it. Least said about the alleged riggery of the national selection that got her here the better.


----------



## stdP (Feb 21, 2022)

As per every year I'm purposefully avoiding listening to anything except on the night itself, once the correct level of BAC has been attained.



stavros said:


> They've just got to lose the sax solo.
> 
> View attachment 310867


...but if it helps with anyone's enjoyment in the run-up, my GIFinating skillz say u75 can do with a proper sax solo:


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 22, 2022)

Ukraine 🇺🇦
Kalush Orchestra
"Stefania"

Having chosen an emotive, divisive folk ballad a few weeks ago, Ukrainian television struck upon a problem. The singer had entered Crimea, possibly from within Russian space, and the relevant paperwork was missing, possibly forged. The singer withdrew her nomination.

So here we are with attempt number two. Folk singing melded with East European rap, a heady mix. National imagery, in style and song, hits that little bit harder when the world is primed for war, particularly when the song is so explicitly Ukrainian when that very identity is under threat. It's not just a song, it's a rallying cry. 

Incidentally, Russia and Ukraine are drawn in the same semifinal.


----------



## Chz (Feb 24, 2022)

I'd expect that the Ukrainian entry is guaranteed to get to the finals now. If Ukraine still exists then.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 25, 2022)

Russia expelled.


----------



## PR1Berske (Feb 26, 2022)

Finland 🇫🇮
The Rasmus
"Jezebel"

If you're old enough to remember a time when the charts were full of guitars fused to hair-gel and baggy jeans , The Rasmus will still have a place in your ear-worm compartment of your brain. This version of them is older, slower, still has crow feathers in the hair, and is in need of a production meeting. Trend alert: the Finns sent retro-tinged emo last year, because of course they did.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 1, 2022)

Australia 🇦🇺
Sheldon Riley
"Not the Same"

This is a theatrical, almost overwrought, megaballad, a deep cut of musical theatre emotion that really draws from the personal experience of the singer. It's a lot, perhaps too much, but man alive can they sing. It might go big in the hall though, if voters engage with the lyrics as well as the vibe it could score well. It's divisive, for sure.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 3, 2022)

Netherlands 🇳🇱
S10
"De Diept"

Continuing a theme of slower, more introspective songs from countries this year, the Dutch are singing in Dutch for the first time in a decade. Lana del Rey vibes as per, and I suspect influence from Taylor Swift's lockdown albums too. Having spent millions hosting the thing last year Dutch television needs a song that comes across as a credible entry without being good enough to win and they've done that. Gentle, slow, mature.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 4, 2022)

Germany chooses its song tonight. Here's one entry just plum forgetting the words to her own song on live television


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2022)

Montenegro 🇲🇪
Vladana
"Breathe"

There is a tradition at Eurovision which states that at least one ex-Yug state should send an ethnic ballad and in their own language. That tradition might be broken this year- Croatia has gone for a ballad in English and now both their neighbours has done the same (North Macedonia chose some months ago).

In an increasingly ballad heavy year, "Breathe" is emotive, certainly well constructed, heartfelt. Montenegro is not a known force, historically, so there is dark horse potential.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Germany chooses its song tonight. Here's one entry just plum forgetting the words to her own song on live television




Germany 🇩🇪
Malik Harris
"Rockstars"

After all the excitement of a woman forgetting the words to her own song, here's what the Germans ultimately selected, a forgettable song. Oh, irony, how we love thee.

I don't know what's happened with Germany. They won in 2010 and appear to have lost their way ever since. This attempt at clawing back credibility is a total mess of British-accented radio friendly pop and, bafflingly, an Eminem-accented spoken word section. It's not exactly screaming out "winner" though it will stand out amongst the ballads, let's say that.


----------



## Epona (Mar 5, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I'm an increasingly ballad heavy year,



 😭


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> 😭


Edited that typo, the truth remains! It's certainly shaping up to be a Final with few quirks this year. It happens, sometimes the odder songs don't break through.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 5, 2022)

Epona said:


> 😭


Just to add, the last four songs I've posted on here after their selection are all slow ballads, that's not by my choosing to put them together by theme, that's just how they've been released/chosen.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 6, 2022)

Serbia 🇷🇸
Konstrakta
"In copore sano"

At last, you might say, a genuinely bonkers entry this year, we've been waiting for this. The lyrics, in Serbian and they'll stay that way because Serbia shuns English for reasons we don't need to go into right now, deal with health care and the unavailability of free medicine even after the era through which we currently live. Oh, and yes, the opening line asks how Meghan Markle has such shiny hair. Told you it is bonkers.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 6, 2022)

Romania 🇷🇴
WRS
"Llámame"


Weak sauce Mediterranean pop from, erm, Romania. See, some countries know that winning the thing is out of their grasp so tend not to bother too hard. Romania has tried since 1994 so forgive them for this light and fluffy pop number, they are just happy to take part.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 6, 2022)

France 🇫🇷
Alvan & Ahez 
"Fulenn"

Who ordered the Breton-language folk rave?


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 6, 2022)

Denmark 🇩🇰
Reddi
"The Show"

Bless the Danes, they know not what they do. A passable midtempo song turns into a cut-price guitar-led novelty number that does nothing to my ears, but I've been wrong before about what gimmicks work when you've got a semifinal to break out from


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 6, 2022)

You know what? I didn't even realise Australia entered, but it seems that  in 2015 they were invited as a guesture of good will 

What an eclectic mix of songs this year..


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 8, 2022)

Switzerland 🇨🇭
Marius Bear
"Boys do Cry"

It's International Woman's Day so here's a.....bloke singing about feelings. Okay, low blow, male mental health is important and this song touches on the subject matter with care. But. He. Sings. Every. Word. So. Slowly. You. Can't. Be. Bothered. With. The. Wait. For. The. Chorus.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2022)

Georgia 🇬🇪
Circus Mircus
"Lock Me In"

An unexpected one, this. Prog-adjacent power-pop with depth and silliness. And no, the video isn't broken.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 9, 2022)

Cyprus 🇨🇾
Andromache
"Ela/Έλα"


Cyprus has used their local outfit Panik Records for four songs in a row, and almost won at the first time of asking with "Fuego". That was a sure fire dancefloor banger, and other countries have tried to capture its lightning in a bottle ever since (Spain will possibly win doing just that this year.)

This fourth use of Panik is a very different vibe, incorporating a very Balkan/Middle Eastern sound and the Greek language into a dreamy, evocative song. Perhaps the most grounded entry from Cyprus in years. 

(Video is half way down this link)










						ANDROMACHE – «ELA»: ΠΡΩΤΗ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ VIDEO ΤΗΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ EUROVISION 2022 | Panik
					

Το Ραδιοφωνικό Ίδρυμα Κύπρου ανακοινώνει ότι η Κύπρος θα εκπροσωπηθεί στον 66ο διαγωνισμό τραγουδιού της Eurovision, που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο […]




					panikmusic.gr


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 10, 2022)

Belgium 🇧🇪
Jérémie Makiese
"Miss You"

Belgium like to throw a lot at the wall and this year they've landed on......sadboi ballad. If you're getting the impression that this year is heavy on the number of sadbois with ballads, I can't disagree.  I hoped that the chorus would lift this but it's quite weak sauce.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 10, 2022)

United Kingdom 🇬🇧
Sam Ryder
"Space Man"

We've tried to win with novelty, with unknowns, with veterans, with whatever the Hell last year turned out to be, and this year we've gone to TikTok with a handwritten sign on some cardboard begging for help. Sam has serious pipes, the song is of the commercial bent, _And_ it's another sadboi, bringing the total this year to approximately 37.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2022)

Greece 🇬🇷
Amanda Tenjford
"Die Together"

With a reference to "the year we've had" and "if we die together now", this is the most explicit reference to the era through which we currently live so far. Yes, it's another ballad, it's another downbeat female singer, it's more proof that through accident or design this year's Contest is particularly dour.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 11, 2022)

Austria 🇦🇹
LUM!X ft Pia Maria
"Halo"

DJs on the Eurovision stage have a bad time of it. Darude tried for Finland a few years back and didn't get through the semifinals, with one theory being that superstar names grab attention when they sing but not if they're just standing there pretending to mix. Remember that only vocalists are allowed to perform live, for various technical reasons all other instruments are mimed at Eurovision.

Anyway, DJs, here's one, and the song is a female-fronted banger, lyrically chaotic, rare this year for being something you could dance to. It's going big with the fans, who can spot gold in the dirt pretty well, so if you're after a slice of Europop....well, Alpinepop I suppose, you might be okay with this.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 12, 2022)

Iceland 🇮🇸
Sigga, Beta og Elin
"Með hækkandi sól"

We're on the final stretch of selection season 2022, starting with Iceland, coming out of a double-hit of Daði and his meme-worthy viral phenomenon, and needing to ride the wave of his PR earthquake. Their choice is.... the complete opposite. Gone are the high-energy, arch, ironic pop-rocks happenings, and instead there is an Icelandic-language country-tinged moodboard in the style of First Aid Kit or Haim.

I'm charmed by this song, it's subtle, and delicate. It's very different from Iceland - remember Hatari, remember Silvia Night - and I hope the semifinals are kind to them


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 13, 2022)

Sweden 🇸🇪
Cornelia Jakobs
"Hold Me Closer"

In a very downbeat Contest, "Hold Me Closer" stands out, not because it's a cheery silly dance song, rather because it's the most genuine and raw of all the slower, serious entries. You believe the story, you believe the hurt and pain. You believe that Sweden, coming off a run of disappointing results, has just put the best cat amongst the pigeons.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 13, 2022)

Portugal 🇵🇹
MARO
"Saudade, saudade."

Less than a handful of songs to go. Are followers of this year's selection season following this thread, hopeful that the next songs are upbeat, even danceable, dare to dream even silly?

Well, alas, the most serious, slow, and considered Contest yet carries on with its persuit of the shadows rather than the light. Portugal has always preferred to follow its own path, speak its own language, and so it goes, undeniably Portuguese, detached from the pack, its own special creation.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 15, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Malta 🇲🇹
> Emma Muscat
> "Out of Sight"
> 
> Quite the star in Malta, Emma has a solid, contemporary voice. The song is a touch safe, to the point of bland, but she has the tools to sell it. Least said about the alleged riggery of the national selection that got her here the better.




Malta 🇲🇹
Emma Muscat
"I am What I am"

This doesn't happen very often. Emma won the televised national final, took "Out of Sight" into the world and the world went "...eeerrrmmmmmmmeeehhhhhhh". So off the writers went to work on something else and here we are. It's about self-worth and personal wellness and everything else that seems to be a gold thread through this year's Contest. The video features the worst miming of piano playing I've seen in years.


----------



## A380 (Mar 15, 2022)

Presumably Ukraine will win but won’t be able to host next time do the real competition will be for second place. 

I’m going to vote for Ukraine even if they have a shit song rather than that drone one.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 19, 2022)

I'm obsessed with our entry this year. Love it so much. ❤️


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 20, 2022)

Armenia 🇦🇲
Rosa Linn
"Snap" 


If you know your politics, you won't be surprised to learn that Armenia and Azerbaijan have been playing "chicken", the only two countries left to release a song and both unwilling to blink first. Or should that be "snap" first. 

This song is ponderous, very mature, a little bit Mid West. Fits this year's theme of sad, slow, reflective entries very well. Dark horse? Let's see.


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 20, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Sweden 🇸🇪
> Cornelia Jakobs
> "Hold Me Closer"
> 
> In a very downbeat Contest, "Hold Me Closer" stands out, not because it's a cheery silly dance song, rather because it's the most genuine and raw of all the slower, serious entries. You believe the story, you believe the hurt and pain. You believe that Sweden, coming off a run of disappointing results, has just put the best cat amongst the pigeons.



I love this one. I watched the Swedish mello contest and heard all the entries as they were presented each Saturday and honestly didn’t even notice this song the first time I heard it. It didn’t stand out to me (the slow start doesn’t help), which is maybe a bad trait for a Eurovision entry, but on subsequent listenings it got under my skin and stood head and shoulders above the others in the final. 

I don’t suppose it’ll win Eurovision, it doesn’t seem to have the novelty value or noticeability to grab the audience‘s attention, but I hope it gets widely played after the contest.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 20, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> I love this one. I watched the Swedish mello contest and heard all the entries as they were presented each Saturday and honestly didn’t even notice this song the first time I heard it. It didn’t stand out to me (the slow start doesn’t help), which is maybe a bad trait for a Eurovision entry, but on subsequent listenings it got under my skin and stood head and shoulders above the others in the final.
> 
> I don’t suppose it’ll win Eurovision, it doesn’t seem to have the novelty value or noticeability to grab the audience‘s attention, but I hope it gets widely played after the contest.


MelFest was very shaky this year, I thought. This song has a raw, honest quality few others did. I loved "My Way".


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 20, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> MelFest was very shaky this year, I thought. This song has a raw, honest quality few others did. I loved "My Way".


Yeah, it wasn’t great, was it?   At least Bagge and his facile apple tree song didn‘t win it, which he would have done if left to the Swedish voting audience. Thank goodness they have the foresight to fiddle the result with international juries (only one or two of which you need to nobble to get the organiser’s chosen song to win).


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 20, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Yeah, it wasn’t great, was it?   At least Bagge and his facile apple tree song didn‘t win it, which he would have done if left to the Swedish voting audience. Thank goodness they have the foresight to fiddle the result with international juries (only one or two of which you need to nobble to get the organiser’s chosen song to win).*


_allegedly, if the EBU is watching_


----------



## MrCurry (Mar 20, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> _allegedly, if the EBU is watching_


Lynda Woodruff is always watching!


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 21, 2022)

Azerbaijan 🇦🇿
Nadir Rustamli 
"Fade to Black"

And so all the competing songs are now with us. And keeping with the theme of Eurovision 2022 being the most downbeat, mature, ballad-heavy in memory, one-time ESC badboys Azerbaijan have nominated a serious looking bloke with a serious sounding song. We're a long way from a Contest of funny looking dancers and la la la choruses, folks.


----------



## PR1Berske (Mar 29, 2022)

The SF running order draw has just been made.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 29, 2022)

Following day duly booked off work


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 25, 2022)

I hate that I hate this, buuuut...



I mean, I guess it is kinda just semantics in one sense, but what kind of a world would we live in if we didn't care about semantics 

Edit: ok, ignorant, kneejerk reaction, Canada won't be taking part in Eurovision like Australia, this would be more of a spin-off under Eurovision branding.

Still seems... weird, as Eurovision is multiple countries across a continent (plus more), rather than one (admittedly quite large) country.


----------



## MrCurry (May 1, 2022)

So is Ukraine a shoe in to win this, with the sympathy vote?  Shame really as their song is not great - I’d never vote for it on merit alone. Or maybe they’ll simply do well in the voting but a more worthy winner will be chosen?


----------



## PR1Berske (May 1, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> So is Ukraine a shoe in to win this, with the sympathy vote?  Shame really as their song is not great - I’d never vote for it on merit alone. Or maybe they’ll simply do well in the voting but a more worthy winner will be chosen?


There is precedent, the band representing Bosnia in 1993 had to dodge sniper fire as they ran across Sarajevo airport during the Yugoslav wars. Obviously there was no televoters back then and the song was a bit ropey, but there was never any threat of them winning.


----------



## Dovydaitis (May 1, 2022)

Had my invite for the obligatory party at a friends house. Just need to double check I’m not busy on the Sunday


----------



## Chz (May 2, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> So is Ukraine a shoe in to win this, with the sympathy vote?  Shame really as their song is not great - I’d never vote for it on merit alone. Or maybe they’ll simply do well in the voting but a more worthy winner will be chosen?


So long as it's not actually offensive to the ears, I expect them to walk it home.
Whether Kyiv will be in any state to host it next year is pretty up in the air though. I guess Lviv would have to do.


----------



## Epona (May 2, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> There is precedent, the band representing Bosnia in 1993 had to dodge sniper fire as they ran across Sarajevo airport during the Yugoslav wars. Obviously there was no televoters back then and the song was a bit ropey, but there was never any threat of them winning.



Yeah that was before Di died and mass public wringing of hands and tearing of the hair became fashionable though.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

The first semi final is tonight. The UK cannot vote, however, that's Thursday.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Ok, have successfully avoided all entries so far; let's go!


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2022)

I'm in, allez!!!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

I'm assuming this opening that Scott and Rylan are talking over is in Italian...?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

I'm not sure this is live, he seems to be hitting the same beam of light but producing two different notes 

Ah, no, wait, it'll be about _where_ he hits them. Ok, totally legit, then.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

let's flipping go.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2022)

this is great I love it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

"Only music can..." - no!  I hate it when something tries to claim it's the only one that can do something, whether it's music, food, sport or Excel.

Everyone needs to just calm down.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

I'm feeling quite intimidated.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Was that a consciously trans lighting scheme, or just coincidence?

Oh, actually, I s'pose it could be Beat Sabre instead


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

I fear this is not helping the climate justice cause..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Latvia grew on me a bit. Liked the outfits, and some of the musical arrangement seemed genuinely interesting


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

This Swiss guy truly is singing in slow motion, it's not your TV or stream.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Earnest young lad ballad

Bal-lad.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

is it over?


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

oh right, Ukraine are going to win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> oh right, Ukraine are going to win.


I was worried it would be purely based on _cough_ , but I actually quite like this. Once again smooshing folk together with a more modern genre.

Still ultimately prefer last year's, but enjoying this too


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

love it.  Bit KLF with the weird guys in the witches outfits at the ends.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was worried it would be purely based on _cough_ , but I actually quite like this. Once again smooshing folk together with a more modern genre.
> 
> Still ultimately prefer last year's, but enjoying this too


yeah, last year's was an absolute fucking banger.  As I believe the kids would say.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

tommers said:


> yeah, last year's was an absolute fucking banger.  As I believe the kids would say.


Who are we kidding, they'd post an image of an orange with a Robin Hood hat on and everyone else would be all "TOTALLY!!".


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

"A rotating supergroup of artists"; ok, ok Bulgaria, I'm listening...


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Doooooooes the lead singer rotate out, at any point? 

Asking for a... continent.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

This song sounds like it escaped from a CD you'd buy in a petrol station.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Netherlands once again resolutely refusing to do Eurovision


----------



## Plumdaff (May 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Netherlands once again resolutely refusing to do Eurovision


My daughter likes it. Very much in the tweenage misery pop wheelhouse.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

oh right. Finally.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

morris & the minors with a fiddle and an accordion


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

"Oh, god, dad-rock tries hip-hop... waaaaaaait, WTF??"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

"Super Mario's Moldovan bender"


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

Aaah Moldova, the spirit of lost Eurovisions.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Iiiiiiiinteresting staging from Portugal.

I want to be snide and cynical about it, but I can't lie, there is some part of me that I don't like to speak about that it speaks to  

S'all like "hey, let's just sing to each other, yeah? We're all just part of summat, innit?"


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

Croatia is a bit "We've got Taylor Swift at home"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Croatia is a bit "We've got Taylor Swift at home"


Ha, I was _just _thinking "this is really demonstrating how out of date my musical references are"


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

Denmark is alright.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

The drummer is the only one whose energy is matched by their sound.

With the rest of them, if it was on mute you would not expect what they're actually producing.

Hm, ok, guitar solo brought something, I guess.


----------



## tommers (May 10, 2022)

The Bangles without the dodgy stereotypes.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Felt like they were trying to play something rockier than their usual, but the drummer was finally getting the chance they'd been waiting for.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 10, 2022)

That suit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Hey, remember when Flo Rida turned up performing for San Marino? That happened.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> That suit.


I _cannot _work out the texture of her jacket


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Ok, Iceland might genuinely be the biggest curve ball for me this evening.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

It's just so out of keeping with the other songs, even the slow ones.

It's soooooooooo mellow!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 10, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> That suit.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

I really really want Iceland to qualify.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

While everyone else is doing party drugs or drinking heavily to forget, Iceland are just chilling in their converted loft space.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Norway currently skirting that uncanny valley where I can't tell if they're too self-consciously 'weird' or not


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Haaaaaaaaang on, that whole thing was done out of the sight of the audience??!

Hmmmmmm, I say, I say hmmmmmmm....


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> While everyone else is doing party drugs or drinking heavily to forget, Iceland are just chilling in their converted loft space.


Oh I suspect they're the kind of festival goers who could give you some decent stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Oh I suspect they're the kind of festival goers who could give you some decent stuff.


I mean, I am well outside my frame of reference even talking about alcohol...


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, I am well outside my frame of reference even talking about alcohol...


About Iceland:


----------



## MrCurry (May 10, 2022)

I quite liked Iceland, Greece, Netherlands and even the boppy Moldova.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

I'm just quite impressed they managed to find something different, in a world of different.

I'm also still not entirely convinced they _aren't_ actually genuine time travellers from the 60s


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Children?? Was Robert Miles Italian..?

<edit: oh, he was!    >


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Ok, got a little chill when the home Eurovision audience started singing along with the guy who didn't get to perform two years ago...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

This ain't fookin' bad at all!


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

That song became an anthem during lockdown. The lyrics speak of making noise in your lowest moments and people would sing it through the deserted streets across Italy. It's become a very important, emotional anthem. He deserves his time on the stage.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

Ah, righto.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 10, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> That song became an anthem during lockdown. The lyrics speak of making noise in your lowest moments and people would sing it through the deserted streets across Italy. It's become a very important, emotional anthem. He deserves his time on the stage.


Ohhh, wait, was it in one of those vids where apartment blocks were singing it to each other?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 10, 2022)

So if Ukraine doesn't get through then Russia will be accused of rigging the voting somehow.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 10, 2022)

Phew!


----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)




----------



## PR1Berske (May 10, 2022)

Some interesting post-mortem to be had about those results. Almost all the sad, introspective, slower songs qualifying; almost all the upbeat, sillier, danceable songs out. Saturday night is going to be very, very different to peoples expectations.


----------



## wtfftw (May 10, 2022)

I loved a lot of songs that didn't get through.


----------



## MrCurry (May 11, 2022)

Yay, all four of my favs went thru. Surprised Austria didn’t make it. Roll on Thursday…


----------



## PR1Berske (May 11, 2022)

Ukraine TV's commentator worked from a bunker last night


----------



## AverageJoe (May 11, 2022)

Fuck me. 

I listened to the UK entry today. I actually cried. What a beautiful song. Elements of Mika, Freddie Mercury, Elton John, and David Bowie. Key changes that are reminiscent of the best of the 1970s songs. It's just fucking stunning. 

And really prescient and relevant lyrics


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Interesting decision to start the second SF with a bid to be the next Bond, but you shoot your shot, dude.

Definitely what we would call a "fresh new take", I think.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Woah.

Yellow. Just, suuuuuuuuuuuuuper yellow.

Ah, they look like a lemon and raspberry sorbet


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

"This current lineup..."

Oh, I see, they're the Finnish Sugababes.


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2022)

WTF am I watching here?    

(Serbian entry)


----------



## wtfftw (May 12, 2022)

I'm too high for serbia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Yes, yes, yes.

Absolutely loving Vera Farmiga's entry for Serbia.

This is great.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Ooh, they're doing the mirror image/shadow thing from a few years back.

That guy's shadow was in a box, though


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> I'm too high for serbia



I feel like I _ought_ to be high for tonight's show


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

The costumes/staging are fun 'n' all that, but this has got a proper beat to it


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2022)

This is Eurovision.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Kinda reminds me of the early-mid 00s, sort of The Coral mixed with... something else.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Yeah, so far I think I want this SF to win more than Tuesdays.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

So many countries have their national song contest to pick their Eurovision song, why'd we stop? 

Wait, was it Daz...?


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2022)

So much tonight is brilliant ❤️


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang on.....

_Mechanical bull???!_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

_UPHOLSTERED mechanical bull?!?!_


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Epona said:


> So much tonight is brilliant ❤️


I feel like this isn't the first time one SF has been more stacked than the other 

(According to my opinion, obviously...)


----------



## tommers (May 12, 2022)

I've beaten this guy in Elden Ring.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

tommers said:


> I've beaten this guy in Elden Ring.


I was trying to work out what pop culture his outfit was from. I thought it was maybe 300


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang on.....
> 
> _Mechanical bull???!_


I've just realised "hang on" was an accidental pun, and I'm retroactively claiming it


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Ok, am I missing something or is there a trend of... I don't know what you'd call it, but singing a melody over a minimal backing track that seems to be on a completely different melody?

Counterpoint, or something? But, like, suuuuuuper minimalist.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

This seems quite different from Ireland's usual stuff. Seems far more like the sort of thing that would come from Eastern/South Eastern Europe.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Christ, she seemed disgusted by the very idea of circles! Just totally done with them!


----------



## Chz (May 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I was trying to work out what pop culture his outfit was from. I thought it was maybe 300


My first thought was "Burn the bene gesserit witch!"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Serbia, Georgia, San Marino, Ireland, Montenegro, Romania and Czech Rep got my votes.

Some more than once 

A couple more than twice


----------



## Epona (May 12, 2022)

Well that was quite rousing! (People Have The Power)


----------



## Aladdin (May 12, 2022)

Not watching it.

At all


As an Irish person I do not want Ireland to win. It would only bankrupt the country.😁


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 12, 2022)

Went for Czech Rep but I missed the first 6 songs. Romania was OK too.


----------



## wtfftw (May 12, 2022)

Which one was obviously losing her mind over a toddler leap? North Macedonia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Serbia, Georgia, San Marino, Ireland, Montenegro, Romania and Czech Rep got my votes.
> 
> Some more than once
> 
> A couple more than twice




Glad Serbia finally got through, they were def my favourites, but frustrated about Georgia in particular.

Once again, if you don't watch the SFs, you miss some of the best acts.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

Whoops


----------



## PR1Berske (May 12, 2022)

San Marino gave us bisexual glamrock with a velvetine bull and that wasn't enough


----------



## PR1Berske (May 12, 2022)

I said earlier in this thread that this year's Contest is the most downbeat, serious, ballad-heavy in years. If you've watched both semis this week, you'll know the zanier, sillier, "typical Eurovision" songs that have been sacrificed.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 12, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> I said earlier in this thread that this year's Contest is the most downbeat, serious, ballad-heavy in years. If you've watched both semis this week, you'll know the zanier, sillier, "typical Eurovision" songs that have been sacrificed.


Aye, but then, Montenegro? 

Still not over them not making the final in 2013


----------



## PR1Berske (May 13, 2022)

We have a running order for tomorrow.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 13, 2022)

Fourth from last for UK, that's quite good isn't it? Fresh in the memory for when voting time arrives and after Australia which I thought was a bit dull.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2022)

The Rasmus are still going.  I saw them get bottled off at Reading Festival many moons ago.

We watched a bit of last night. There's a lot of ballad dreariness and not enough daft costumes/proper mad shit from what I've seen so far. That wolf song is my kind of thing though.  We missed the rodeo bull rider, sadly. 

Anyhow, we have scoring cards, VERY STRICT RULES and the loser has to buy a curry.


----------



## Numbers (May 13, 2022)

We've not watched any so far, saving it for tomorrow night.
We have a tradition of having Rustler's on Eurovision night, no idea why and when it started but there you go.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

I’ve seldom bothered with Eurovision. Being a snob I thought I was above it. Thanks to this thread I decided to see if Spain had got to the final. I quite like the song. It was fun, upbeat, cheerful.

 I might watch the final. It does seem a lot of fun, and there’s some good songs/acts.

You lot have turned me!


----------



## Chz (May 13, 2022)

Aladdin said:


> Not watching it.
> 
> At all
> 
> ...


I think you have no worries on that front. It was dire, but without being turkey puppet/Jedward dire so it didn't look like they were taking the piss.


----------



## Aladdin (May 13, 2022)

Chz said:


> I think you have no worries on that front. It was dire, but without being turkey puppet/Jedward dire so it didn't look like they were taking the piss.




Phew!


----------



## PR1Berske (May 13, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I’ve seldom bothered with Eurovision. Being a snob I thought I was above it. Thanks to this thread I decided to see if Spain had got to the final. I quite like the song. It was fun, upbeat, cheerful.
> 
> I might watch the final. It does seem a lot of fun, and there’s some good songs/acts.
> 
> You lot have turned me!


Spain qualifies automatically because RTVE is one of the big 5 financial backers.


----------



## dessiato (May 13, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> Spain qualifies automatically because RTVE is one of the big 5 financial backers.


As a, hopefully this year, citizen I shall be cheering for them.


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2022)

Have caught up with the bucking bronco/fire spurting guitar lot. They were ace.


----------



## Epona (May 13, 2022)

Voley said:


> Have caught up with the bucking bronco/fire spurting guitar lot. They were ace.



Aye, last night's semi-final kind of front-loaded the brilliant-because-it's-a-bit-bonkers entries.

Did you see Georgia?


----------



## The39thStep (May 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, last night's semi-final kind of front-loaded the brilliant-because-it's-a-bit-bonkers entries.
> 
> Did you see Georgia?


Actually, I've got Georgia on my mind


----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2022)

So, Ukraine will win, obviously, but will the UK still get null points?


----------



## Voley (May 13, 2022)

Epona said:


> Aye, last night's semi-final kind of front-loaded the brilliant-because-it's-a-bit-bonkers entries.
> 
> Did you see Georgia?


Got the picture after a couple of minutes with Georgia, then hit fast-forward.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 14, 2022)

Running order for tonight:

1. Czech Republic. Slightly diluted EDM. They met at Leeds University and somehow you can tell.
2. Romania. In a year dominated by ballads and introspective, slower songs, it's a bonus to have this provincial gay club number so early.
3. Portugal. I've never done Glastonbury (or any music festival for that matter) but I assume that this band turn up  in a tent somehow.
4. Finland. "We have The Rasmus at hom......Oh."
5. Switzerland. Louis Armstrong impersonation of a motivational poster.
6. France. Three spooky witches and their fit dealer mate invite you to a wellness retreat where there will be LSD, expressions of free love, and a yoga tent.
7. Norway. As a sign of the times, this is the only novelty song of the Final. It's shonky, shallow, childish dross of the worst kind but every year needs at least one "typical" moment.
8. Armenia. A girl has feelings WITH POST-IT NOTES
9. Italy. A duo have feelings WITH SIMMERING SEXUAL TENSION
10. Spain. A bodysuit in the shape of a woman.
11. Netherlands. A delicate, raw, slightly detached ballad about mental health.
12. Ukraine. Out of date rap, very out of date breakdancing, and a reminder that you can't untangle politics from Eurovision.
13. Germany. "I'm not Slim Shady, I want to be Slim Shady, all you other Slim Shadys are just imitating, won't the real Slim Shady please televote, please televote."
14.  Lithuania. Between 1973 and 1981 all prime time TV looked and sounded like this.
15. Azerbaijan. This man has emotions WITH CONTEMPORARY DANCING
16. Belgium. This man has emotions WITH THE CHORUS OF "DIRTY DIANA" BY MICHAEL JACKSON
17. Greece. This woman has emotions WITH SUBTLE ALLUSIONS TO COVID
18. Iceland. First Aid Kit appear on their European tour
19. Moldova. "Jaws" is not a film about a shark, this song is not about the Chisinau-Bucharest railway line.
20. Sweden. This woman wants you to know that "it's not you, it's her". Believe her on this.
21. Australia. He has an amazing voice but you'll either like this or it'll completely collapse. The only big musical theatre number of the night
22. United Kingdom. He has over 12 million followers on TikTok, he can literally afford to do badly
23. Poland. A decent ballad swamped by every Adobe After Effects filter they could possibly use.
24. Serbia. Laurie Anderson wants you to know that we've got 24 hours to save the NHS.
25. Estonia. The yeehaw sadboi sound of the wild west as filtered through a very very very diluted Avicii track.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

What time is it on? I can't get iplayer so will be looking for it on terrestrial TV, or a good stream.


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2022)

8pm iirc


----------



## wtfftw (May 14, 2022)

Trying to work out which Eurovision melody I have woken up with as an ear worm. Could be Sweden.


----------



## Numbers (May 14, 2022)

No more sleeps  

Bubbles and RustlerS burgers for us tonight.


----------



## Voley (May 14, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> Trying to work out which Eurovision melody I have woken up with as an ear worm. Could be Sweden.


I've woken up with 🐺🍌 going through my head today. Strong contender imo.


----------



## quimcunx (May 14, 2022)

I'm going out tonight so everyone wait til I get home and watch together, yeah?


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Right, we’re organised. Champagne, beer, and a bottle of manzanilla in the fridge. Snacks will be bought this morning, pizza will be ordered later if we decide to go that route.

Mrs D is planning to vote for Ukraine or the wolf/banana song, she’s not sure yet. I’m definitely voting Spain, they’re not getting any excuses to not give me my citizenship.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (May 14, 2022)

Picky tea for a floor picnic.  2 buckets of popcorn, nosecco for kids and prosecco for grown ups.  Gin, tonic, 2 boxes of chocolate biscuits all present and correct.  Telly hooked up to the immense sound system.

I think we're sorted.  All together now - I'm up in space maaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnn 🎶 Sing it TikTok Jesus!


----------



## Numbers (May 14, 2022)

We haven't watched any of the songs in their entirety yet, have heard some snippets of a few but we didn't watch either semi or any build-up.

Tonight will be a complete surprise for us.


----------



## Flavour (May 14, 2022)

I am in turin so will probably go and watch it on the big screen in the park they have set up -  the sound quality is awful but the atmosphere is awesome


----------



## gosub (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> So, Ukraine will win, obviously, but will the UK still get null points?


you say  obviously.  If they win, they have to host which could be interesting


----------



## Numbers (May 14, 2022)

Flavour said:


> I am in turin so will probably go and watch it on the big screen in the park they have set up -  the sound quality is awful but the atmosphere is awesome


Live Flavour Feed?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

gosub said:


> you say  obviously.  If they win, they have to host which could be interesting


I don't think people will be thinking of that when they are voting!!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

wtfftw said:


> Trying to work out which Eurovision melody I have woken up with as an ear worm. Could be Sweden.



Funny that, ever since I heard the Sweden one on Thursday night, I've had Keane's "Everybody's Changing" as an earworm - put that song right into my head it did, seems very similar in structure and atmosphere.

It's probably that it is just reminiscent of an era - not this one, mind - because the other song that sprang to mind a bit is Snow Patrol's "Chasing Cars"


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

After a years-long combination of crapness and brexit, all of a sudden "our" song seems to have a chance.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> After a years-long combination of crapness and brexit, all of a sudden "our" song seems to have a chance.


Nul points.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I'm SO ready for this!!


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> After a years-long combination of crapness and brexit, all of a sudden "our" song seems to have a chance.



is british song this year not from a guy in a christian rock band


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> After a years-long combination of crapness and brexit, all of a sudden "our" song seems to have a chance.



If politics has an impact, and I'm not convinced it does with public voting tbh , then we will pick up the Ukraine vote


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Shakespeare's Sister.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

This is like when you've won all the coloured crystals in Crash Bandicoot and you get a secret level!


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2022)

is the camera crew trying to cause motion sickness


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Colourful  opening


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Big cheer for Ukraine!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Big cheer for Ukraine!


It's all got political...


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Ooh, big cheer for UK too!


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

That's quite the spangly raincoat * dons shades *


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

They way he said "grand final", it sounded like "grandfinal", like it was the ancestor of other finals.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

I am loving that sparkly coat


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Mika is very tall!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

"This is a little drone" - Norton just sticking the boot in right away, not holding back on his opinions


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

We're getting David Guetta/Dua Lupa vibes from this one


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

It still feels a little unfair that producers pick the order, so a song is hampered by making for a good opening song to the evening.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Shame the Czech songs was up first, this needs to listened to after you've drunk all your wine.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2022)

Czechia song is just dull


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Mr K: "woah, check out that modular synth! I wonder what he's got on his rack?"


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

It’s a decent pop song. Shame she’s a little bit out of tune.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

a bit dull


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Czechia song is just dull


Quite liked it.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I like the twinkling lights .


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It’s a decent pop song. Shame she’s a little bit out of tune.


It's a metaphor. The world is out of tune right now


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

I liked that one.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

See what graham meant, is it me or are those torsos incredibly shiny


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Did they run out of wool for those tank tops?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Think this is another one to be unfairly suffering because it's high energy.

Well, ish. It actually feels a little muted compared to last time.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Nice performance, Romania, but song is a bit crap.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Did they run out of wool for those tank tops?


Meanwhile, the main bloke gets two tops!


----------



## Me76 (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mika is very tall!!


Me and the OH were surprised by that too.  I always thought he was a short arse.  

I am scoring the songs, costumes and performance.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

That was superlatively gay, well done Romania  The shiny torsos and cut out velveteen catsuits were just fabulous.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Is it mandatory body glitter gel tonight


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

I know the singing circle will be controversial, but in a surprising twist I've actually come down on the side of "I like it".


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Meanwhile, the main bloke gets two tops!


Channeling Bucks Fizz there.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

This is a bit dull


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Is it mandatory body glitter gel tonight


I should bloody well hope so.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

I wonder how many of the acts tonight will be singing in English?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

I like the Portugal song but not sure it's very Eurovision.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Not feeling it for the dirgy Portuguese entry


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

It's lovely and everything but dull...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I know the singing circle will be controversial, but in a surprising twist I've actually come down on the side of "I like it".


Hm, although what I like about it is undermined by the fact there's clearly a 'lead'. Clearly didn't pay attention last time, but thought it was more a group effort.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Portugals song is very pleasant,


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Bit Enya.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how many of the acts tonight will be singing in English?


Haven't they got languages of their own!


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> I like the Portugal song but not sure it's very Eurovision.


Yes, same.

Mr K has just said "it's a bit like listening to Marlon Brando singing"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's lovely and everything but dull...


It's a metaphor. The world could do with a bit of "lovely, but dull" right now


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It's lovely and everything but dull...


It's a lovely song but not very Eurovision.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> I wonder how many of the acts tonight will be singing in English?


Quite a few, if I remember from the SFs. Certainly felt like a lot more than the days when pretty much everyone was singing in English.

Except France, obviously.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Bit Enya.



Yeah that's what I thought too, channelling Enya (too) hard.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

I remember the Rasmus. That song. Constantly being played by XFM around 2003? ish

This is pretty generic tbh


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

He's got to be sweating like a pig in that Sou'wester


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Mr. QofG's: "Quite Final Countdown" 
Me: "And that's no bad thing!"


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

To much yellow and a run of the mill song, not keen on this.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Shirt loss obviously a thing.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Mr K: "this is about as metal as Rick Astley! 'Medium rock' would be a better description."


----------



## Numbers (May 14, 2022)

Loving it so far.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

And this is totally something I would have had on tape and listened to on my walkman in the late 80s when I fancied something a bit lighter than Maiden/Priest tbh.

I love it just a bit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Nah - this is rubbish.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (May 14, 2022)

Years ago we used to watch the Eurovision with the sound off while getting stoned. Is that still the best policy?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Finland Jezobel best so far


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Disappointed by Finland 👎


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I like to think that everyone in Finland is like that


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Mr K: "this is about as metal as Rick Astley! 'Medium rock' would be a better description."


Aye, t'was pretty tame really, wasn't it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Shane McGowan's Swiss son.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Sub Lewis Capaldi pish.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Fucking hell, who let George Ezra in?


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

OH reckons this bloke sounds like a young Tom Waits


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I like this one, not sure its a winning song but hes got a good voice.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

I don't mind it. He has a decent ish voice. A bit Paulo Nutini ish.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Boring! Not enough body glitter.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Well I don't really care for it but somehow I feel Switzerland could be a winner...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I quite like this


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

They should stick to Toblerones and pen knives.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Boring! Not enough body glitter.


And he did't take his shirt off.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Mr K's verdict: he looks like a worrying bit of skin you find on your stomach and try not to think about for months.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> OH reckons this bloke sounds like a young Tom Waits


_How_ young...?


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Quite like this France/Breton one.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Now, this is a bit more like it!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Blimey she's _well_ out of tune. Decent track though. My favourite so far.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I quite like this


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Ooh, quite like France.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Fuck yeah, France bringing the wonky pagan Euro-techno  Finish it with someone being sacrificed in a wicker man and you've got my vote.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

This France song has a groove


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Now, this is a bit more like it!


Ohhh yes! This is a bit of me!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

It's managed a folk/dance music type vibe quite well, I'm digging this.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Very up beat,


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

This is drunk in a small back street bar in La Rochelle wondering how you're going to get back to your hotel then deciding to have another glass of local liqueur


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Annoyingly good.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Yes!! That's better.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

Top points to France by cocking a snook at the E2L hegemony by going not just French, but Breton!


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Fuck yeah, France bringing the wonky pagan Euro-techno  Finish it with someone being sacrificed in a wicker man and you've got my vote.


I'd have gone for a model of Stonehenge where they mixed up feet and inches...


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Got the subtitles on, and one line was "she dances with the devil, so what?".

I think it's supposed to be "I don't mind, I love her anyway", but it could also come across as "alright, luv, you ain't all that".


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

Yellow ears? Fuck, yeah!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Oh Norway .... what?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Grandma?

what


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

That reminds me I forget to get the bananas


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Banana !


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Yes.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Utterly daft,my favourite so far 🤣


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> Banana !



Simpsons-tastic!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Load of bollocks.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Oooooh, just realised, with the masks could we have some "how do we know they're singing live" controversy??!


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

But... wolves don't... like... bananas


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

The Small One I likes this one!


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Load of bollocks.


I think thats because their braces are too tight.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I hope they do well.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Absolutely bonkers


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Norway what's with the ears .. otherwise Devo


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Good. Too much pofacery this year.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Load of bollocks.


Yeah, that was wack. Trying too hard, and it had no oomph.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Potential new TikTok dance! 🐺🍌


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> But... wolves don't... like... bananas


Well have you ever _offered_??


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Ben Adams is there and HE didn't take his top off? 😭


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

What is this shit with the drone flying about between performances supposed to signify ?


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

this one is dull.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Armenia has come in her jammies and they're not even sparkly


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

This is alright. Props for the er.. props.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> What is this shit with the drone flying about between performances supposed to signify ?


Byraktas.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> What is this shit with the drone flying about between performances supposed to signify ?


World Peace.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Not for me this one, sorry Armenia


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

This is so middle of the road that I'd overtake it and then go straight into the slow lane to make a fucking point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> What is this shit with the drone flying about between performances supposed to signify ?


"The entries couldn't film in Italy", basically.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Norway was rubbish.
Armenia....all right. A bit dull for me but it's a nice enough number.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

She was Agatha all along!


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Oh my GOD that's a dress, this is what we're here for


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

She has got a beautiful voice and I am loving her teddy bear necklace, but yeah it's nice.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Eurovision hosts doing 'comedy' is always _so_ cringe.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Sounds like that Ho Hey song by The Lumineers.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Armenia was OK but it didn't excite or amuse.  Perfectly nice somewhat boring song.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

General observation: it's good there don't appear to be any shamelessly "look at me and how sexy l am" performers like there used to be. So far.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

So far my money is on the wolves with the bananas. It’s at least memorable


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Eurovision hosts doing 'comedy' is always _so_ cringe.


The only ones I've enjoyed were... I think it was Sweden. Their main host was proper funny.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> General observation: it's good there don't appear to be any shamelessly "look at me and how sexy l am" performers like there used to be. So far.



We haven't got to Spain yet


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

That purple frock is really something


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Wow the hosting is truly awful.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> General observation: it's good there don't appear to be any shamelessly "look at me and how sexy l am" performers like there used to be. So far.


Just wait for spain


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Mika is a cross between Kevin Rowland and Cosmo Kramer


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

I don't think I've watched eurovision in a couple of decades.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Oh my GOD that's a dress, this is what we're here for


Sponsored by Cadbury?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

What the hell was that says Mr. QofG's


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Mika is a cross between Kevin Rowland and Cosmo Kramer


I thought it was Ben Stiller when I first saw him


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Top suit


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought it was Ben Stiller when I first saw him


Yes! That was is. Tall skinny Ben Stiller


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Ok, that was like someone accidentally let Pete Davidson on stage...


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

That one, not so...good


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

So sweet, so off key


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Sick piano.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Wait, wait, are they singing to each other??

Props if so.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Oh god this is bad.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Cant see Italy winning this tonight as it not great


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

How the hell did he get up on the piano?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I like the italian  song, nerves showing here or there but very good


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Mr. QofG's has taken an amusingly irrational dislike to the Italian entry "is this really the standard of pop in Italy?!!"

Tbf I'm not keen myself


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> How the hell did he get up on the piano?



He's younger than us, still got the legs for it I guess.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

I like it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Italy is a big nope


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Oh that high note...


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

They better snog.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

The crowd love it


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Can't tell - was that gay or bromance? 

If gay then respect knowing the attitudes of a lot of Europe still.

Mind you Norton just said Italy don't want to win as don't want to host again


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mr. QofG's has taken an amusingly irrational dislike to the Italian entry "is this really the standard of pop in Italy?!!"
> 
> Tbf I'm not keen myself


Ok, he surely knows that Eurovision has very limited scope as a barometer for a nation's music...?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Anyone else got moths coming in ?


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Italy utterly forgettable. Spain giving a strong body glitter and arse cutout showing though.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

"Wait for Spain." Indeed!


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Its a bloody euro arse fest


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

I know phwoarring is generally frowned upon here.

But, y'know.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

My word Spain.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Anyone else got moths coming in ?



My windows are closed.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Crowd like this song it seems😗


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Fookin' 'ell, Spain going full fucking throttle this year!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Italy utterly forgettable. Spain giving a strong body glitter and arse cutout showing though.


"Mmm.. they look both comfortable and practical!" comments Mr. QofG's


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Cid said:


> My windows are closed.


mine too ... 

Anyhow the Spanish costumes have distracted me somewhat ..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

"How much pyro do you want?"
"Si"


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

When in doubt, arse.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Someone just texted me to ask when was porn allowed at Eurovision lol


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Spain must be sponsored by Gillette


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Well that was bouncy


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

The song wasn't that good tbh


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Well she certainly has a very nice bottom


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

For some reason I quite enjoyed that performance


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Someone just texted me to ask when was porn allowed at Eurovision lol


Since Norway some time around the late 90s/early 00s.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

I think you're all like 10-20 seconds ahead of me. Do you have like actual TVs?


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

HELLO SPAIN


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

To be fair if I looked and danced like her I would go down Sainsbury's like that.


----------



## Ax^ (May 14, 2022)

damn missed the dodgy entry this year had to stop watching as the camara work was making me feel wonky




*pokes twitter


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The song wasn't that good tbh


There was a song?


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Staging-wise, that was up there with the busty Polish milkmaids from a few years ago.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Poor Netherlands singer having to follow Spain.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

I think Spain ran out of money to get the whole costume


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Oh this is alright.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Netherlands entry is utterly forgettable - if I saw this in one of the semi-finals, I don't recall it.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> I think Spain ran out of money to get the whole costume


They knew exactly what they were doing


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> Staging-wise, that was up there with the busty Polish milkmaids from a few years ago.


I remember them. I had never realised before you could have single entredres...


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

I like her shoes.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Netherlands is a pleasant piece 
Eta ,of music.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Not feeling the Netherlands sadly


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Practical.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Very nice Holland. 5.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Basically if you don't vote for Ukraine you're letting the Russians win the war.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Cid said:


> I think you're all like 10-20 seconds ahead of me. Do you have like actual TVs?


Yup.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

I like the Netherlands and I like her look


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Now the winners then. Let's hear the song.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Netherlands is a pleasant piece


Yep she's great, and it always helps when you don't have a clue what they're singing about


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine are going to absolutely walk this.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Well, winners now.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

I like this one, it’s different


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Oh this is decent. No need for the solidarity vote even.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

It's good. I'm a sucker for a folk fusion


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Pink hat!!!


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Its good that Ukraine has a decent song


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

I don't think he's actually playing that Kaval


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Really like Ukraines song definitely got a chance at winning.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Pink hat!!!


Yeah I love his hat. Having a little seat dance


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

It's good! 

Could have had more arse.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

I suppose it keeps them from the front lines ..


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I actually really like it.  If they do win due to sympathy vote, at least it won't be with a crap song, that's pretty good and catchy.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Isn‘t Ukraine the favourite?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> Yeah I love his hat. Having a little seat dance


Ghastly hat.  Everything else was good.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Not the best song, not the worst but fuck it they can win and I'd be happy!!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Yeah Ukraine is pretty good.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Strong Mighty Boosh vibes from Ukraine there.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Not as good as last last years go-a-shum track but not bad.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

So far, there has been a refreshingly high number of songs not in E2L. Ukraine makes 5, l think.


----------



## Callie (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Isn‘t Ukraine the favourite?


No. No-one wants to support Ukraine


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

naah Ukraine were dull.  There have been far better folk rap mixups before done way better.   

Obvs better than the Dutch one which I forgot as it was playing


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Dr. Furface said:


> Yep she's great, and it always helps when you don't have a clue what they're singing about


I was talking about the music ,really should check my posts before posting,cheers for the heads up ,it reads so wrong


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Not as good as last last years go-a-shum track but not bad.


Yeah, think I said basically the same in the semis, but also a decent song in its own right.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

"Dry your eyes mate..."

(I actually like this)


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Ed Sheeran style from dem germans 

Not too bad. Very anti euro staging. Not a sequin to be seen


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Bit Ed Sheeren for me. Or Ed Sheerness as my auto spell wanted to correct it to.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Feeling quite Macklemore about Germany.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Poundshop Post Malone.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

Wow, l like Germany's tune. Gone a bit Eminem with the talking bit!


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> "Dry your eyes mate..."
> 
> (I actually like this)


That's what it reminds me of!


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

German bloke is talented .. but the song ain't all that .. 

What about singing in German though?


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

It's a pure Eminem rip off.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

We're taking a Rick and Morty break, I'll be out of the loop!


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

Oh god get some vallies down ya.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Germany was boring as shit.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Graham can be quite catty sometimes😃


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

I like this one too


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I approve of the hair, dress and eye make up!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Graham can be quite catty sometimes😃


I mean.... yeah


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Graham can be quite catty sometimes😃



I mean that is the point in Eurovision colour commentary isn't it?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I like this one a lot.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Hair. 😍


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Cid said:


> Germany was boring as shit.


I see you don't have a dairy intolerance.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Oh YES Lithuania! I love it!!!!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Bond on a budget.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Nice sparkly dress, dull song. I think I had that haircut when my mum did my hair as a kid.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

My daughter has made me watch this for the first time in years and I honestly can't see how people can sit through it. It's awful and the songs are just diabolical. The Spanish lady put on a good show and the heavy metal one from Finland was passable but all the rest have been utter shit.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Very sixties Bond.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I rather liked that


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

I like this!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> the heavy metal one from Finland


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I didn't mind the Lithuania entry, whoever mentioned Bond was spot on though, it had that vibe for sure


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Drone is really irritating now


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Cid said:


> I mean that is the point in Eurovision colour commentary isn't it?


Yes, the laughing emoji was supposed to indicate its a good thing, or does it mean something else beside enjoyment, i did post the laughing one i hope.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Def had a Shirley Bassey vibe to it.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

"Oh God not another ballad!" complains Mr. QofG's


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Another nice ballad


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Oh I absolutely can't take oversincere beardy young man on the bleachers seriously.


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

At least stand up, Azerbaijan!


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> naah Ukraine were dull.  There have been far better folk rap mixups before done way better.
> 
> Obvs better than the Dutch one which I forgot as it was playing


I came across on YouTube algorithms a belting Ukraine folk type group called dakha brakha


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

This guy is an absolute dreamboat. Of all the emotional ballads this is the best one for me


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

It's all a bit "Twilight" or what I imagine Twilight to be


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Good singer.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Yeah it was alright. No hate here. I like a Bond-esque tune anyway.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Last song sung by bearded action man


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

It's all kicking off!!


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> ...It's awful and the songs are just diabolical...


Feature not a bug.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

This reminds me of something but I'm not sure what


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's all a bit "Twilight" or what I imagine Twilight to be


I am _very _curious what you think the multiple Twilight books are about??


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This reminds me of something but I'm not sure what


Harry Potter?


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Belgium's act looks unfortunately like he's eaten something that's disagreed with him.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> Feature not a bug.


I get that. But I can't watch such shit for so long.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

This is a good song. I rate it.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Belgium wannabe boy band


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Kind of missing the high camp of childhood eurovision. Seems to be just bad these days.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Pleasant enough effort from belgium,


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

So far it is Spain for me .. 

They got my attention


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> I am _very _curious what you think the multiple Twilight books are about??


Dark, moaning, angsty teenagers... who are also vampires? Maybe!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> This is a good song. I rate it.


Yeah, it's definitely no worse than Ireland's, which Graham was saying people were apparently surprised this beat.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Dark, moaning, angsty teenagers... who are also vampires? Maybe!!


Ha, yeah, ok...


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

It's very Justin Timberlake!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Dang she's got that purple dress on again!


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

So far it’s Spain and Ukraine for me


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> So far it is Spain for me ..
> 
> They got my attention



"They"?!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

More cringe comedy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

I have to say, the skits ain't great, but the hosts themselves do seem to have a bit more to 'em than many previous offerings.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Got the bloody lottery Primitiva interrupting


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine by a very slight margin, followed by Germany and France for me.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

isvicthere? said:


> "They"?!



It was a bit of an ensemble tbf


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> More cringe comedy.


Its traditional.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I like her painters overalls in the intro bit


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

If we die together now it won't be too soon - what a fucking dirge!


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

A little bleak for me, but she sings it well


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Love Greece! My new favourite


----------



## paulhackett (May 14, 2022)

According to somewhere else.. Lithuania


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

This is a bit like that Sia song in the chorus.

Sadly another one who is a tad out of tune.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

What's with chairs?


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Oh dear it's a bit tedious ballad heavy this year.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Greece song reminds me of Lamb. (if you 
remember them)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

I ended up liking Greeces huge balladyness

Way too many ballads this year though and insufficient Spain.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

I was just about to say "a Greek singing in English sounding like a Scandinavian", but apparently she is actually Norwegian!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I feel for her because I think nerves were at work and she was a bit flat in places.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Where did all those chairs come from ..

Impressive stage management - speedy

Nice enough song


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Found that a bit dull too though i liked her voice


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> What's with chairs?


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine definitely top of my list so far... I've forgotten most of the others, costumes more memorable than songs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Yes, Iceland!

Just a complete lack of pomp or circumstance.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

I do like a girl group with guitars, although this is pretty nothingy


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Sounds a bit folky


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

God, the Iceland song is crap.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

First Aid Kit tribute group


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I do like a girl group with guitars, although this is pretty nothingy


That is absolutely why I love it.

Just resolutely refusing to get excited in any way.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

The Icelanders have Ukrainian flags on. Nice touch


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

I quite like the Icelandic language. That's er... something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I think if this had a big soaring Dolly Parton chorus I'd like it.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

I quite like this.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Mamas, Papas and Dottirs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> First Aid Kit tribute group


This probably also goes a long way to explaining why I like them 

But it is the fact they're doing it at _Eurovision, _too


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Really don't like Iceland. They just seem really...earnest


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

This one is a bit bland for me nice voices but dull.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Iceland are very Fleetwood Mac/Florence and the Machine. 

It's nice


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

It's got something to it. I mean under normal circumstances it's 2002 bargain bin in a service station, but in this selection I'll give it some credit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think if this had a big soaring Dolly Parton chorus I'd like it.


Nooooooooo, soaring would be way too energetic for my lovely Icelanders.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Now this is what it's all about!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I like this already!!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Ah yes, time for Super Mario's Stag Weekend again.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Not enough accordions in modern popular music.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Well this is lively, my new favourite.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> The Icelanders have Ukrainian flags on. Nice touch



The spanish singer is in the green room thinking she should have stuck one on her arse.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

Now this a proper Eurovision song


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Hmph, still hasn't started for me.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Rednex!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Bloody iplayer


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

Moldova ftw!!!


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Yes Moldova! 😍


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Hurrah for Moldova!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Yeah!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Go for it you mad bastards, this is Eurovison!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Now this is Eurovision.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Get the party started haha


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Moldova for the win.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Moldova know what we've all come for 👍


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Hey Ho, Let's Go - yes please, I'll go on a train trip with you, you mad mad delightful fucking nutters


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Epic sax guy would never stoop to this level


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Top


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Well done Moldova. Finally.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Well now that's just silly


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

That was fun


----------



## isvicthere? (May 14, 2022)

Hey ho, let's go? Sounds familiar.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Ooh. Lana Del Sweden


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Pity she couldn't afford any shoes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Mr. QofG's has just brought out some bottles of Brighton Gin, two types of vodka and espresso martini. 

We're in for long haul!


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

I think I've been balladed into a coma


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Nice enough, but another ballad and at least its not boring


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Sweden. Meh. 

Hey ho let's go.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Wow very pink


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Personally I think it'd be easier to take your food into the living room, but alright Mika, you do you.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Mika is a fucking brilliant presenter. Props to the lad


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Proper European country up next.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Well now at least the Aussie has come dressed for the occasion


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

All the cubic zircons in the world won't disguise your shitty whiny boy ballad pal.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

This is one of those where the singer is emphatic about a _very specific point._


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Well now at least the Aussie has come dressed for the occasion


There is nothing like elegant understatement.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

How on earth did this get throigh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> How on earth did this get throigh?


He does have a good voice, tbf.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Proper Europeans 

Oz


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Yuk.  Horrible song, horrible outfit.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Mate you may not be the same, your ballad is though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Bit too try hard for me


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Does anyone know if we are the same?


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

This one is possibly the worst


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Love the look and the voice , actually like the song,  love a bit of drama.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

I like mika and the comedy bits, no matter what cynical old Norton says (cynical for pay)


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Come on Sam!!!!


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

Oh love, next time get on a stair lift.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Its gone so fast this year.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Apparently he wrote about himself when he was 15


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> This one is possibly the worst


Hopefully It will help the UK entry as we're next.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

When will this end?


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

I really miss that purple dress...


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

She's pants at comedy but shes got a cracking voice.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Aw that's nice. Everyone having a little singalong.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> I really miss that purple dress...



All things are fleeting.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Yay uk.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

UK time.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

Oh, its an Island, because WE are an island. Clever.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Stupid iPlayer!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Stupid iPlayer!



I'm here with you saffy


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Have we nicked some nordic nation's entry? This is actually decent.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Discworld chic


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I don't think NASA would allow all those sequins in a zero gravity environment.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Now we know what happened to the off cuts from Spain‘s costume


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Is he singing in the Crystal Dome from the Crystal Maze?

Oh it collapsed and ruined my joke


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

Well, I have no idea when I last thought a uk entry was not bad.  Top five material


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Sam's my man.


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

White surfer dude Jesus!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

He clearly paid attention during the hosts' lesson on gesticulation earlier.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Bit shouty tbh. Good costume though.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Better than some of our most recent act in this competition


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Fuck me. 

I'm actually crying. What a song. What a performance.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

UK
Moldova 
Ukraine

My take so far...


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Proper sparkly, and so good to see him having a great times and its a good song as well, also love the rhinestone viking look, so hope he does well.


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Nul points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

I have suspicions he wasn't actually playing that guitar live.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

That was good. Elton John vibes!!


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

That's the best entry since Katrina and the Waves.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Loved it, best UK effort in decades.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

That's the best entry we've had in years. Years and years! For once I'm not deeply embarrassed.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

We are definitely in with a chance with that.


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2022)

Kill me now


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

Well done Sam! 😍


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Love him BTW. Saw an interview and he is like the most cheerful man ever.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

That's the best entry we've had in years. Years and years! For once I'm not deeply embarrassed.
We actually might not get nil points.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

This is a bit awks


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's the best entry since Katrina and the Waves.



Nope, that would be Imaani one year later


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Nope, that would be Imaani one year later



Gina G, surely?

No wait what year was she? I always get my years mixed up.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

I liked it 

Not enough bottom though


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That's the best entry we've had in years. Years and years! For once I'm not deeply embarrassed.
> We actually might not get nil points.


Tbf, that hasn't happened as much as people think!

Normally we get a handful 

But aye, good shot at the top 10, possibly top 5, mebbe?

Almost certainly only one winner, though.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

‘Real Gary Barlow energy’ - so he’s alive then


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> ‘Real Gary Barlow energy’ - so he’s alive then


That's a really good call. I can imagine him writing that


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Is that the rain filter everyone uses ironically for sad moments in youtube videos?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Winner of creepiest dancers


----------



## Petcha (May 14, 2022)

He's a fucking cool guy, I've heard him co-host that sunday morning show on 5Live and Norton's not wrong, he's the nicest man ever, but also very funny.

Shame about how shit the song was though. But his vocals are extraordinary.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> That's the best entry since Katrina and the Waves.


I fucking despise that song.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Oh, so we're getting river zombie apocalypse on top of all the other shit


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Oh I liked that. Really a lot. Despite being yet another ballad.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I think people need to rethink wearing things that closely resemble suits in this sort of setting - other than the jewelled collar he's got going on instead of a tie, he looks like he's about to turn up for a day of work at the stock exchange.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

That was alright from Poland


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Fuck me, as if I didn't already love Serbia enough, IT'S ANTI-PRIVATE HEALTHCARE!!


----------



## Petcha (May 14, 2022)

My 5yo son has stayed up with me and asked me 'daddy, why is australia there, thats so far away'?

Um. Answers on a postcard.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Hmm.

We've gone out in the betting. We were 6/1.

What have the Russian hackers done 😂


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> That was alright from Poland


Ooh, I hated it. Have just rewound to see the UK entry (daughter was monopolising the TV  ) - very decent!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I think I performed this as Lady Macbeth


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Serbia a bit disturbing. What is she going to do to us?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Well, this is weird.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Serbia, no


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Well, this is weird.


Which puts it second to moldova


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Well this is different,and very clean 🤣


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

She looks like the kind of partner that would text you 30 times a day


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Why am I suddenly getting subtitles for bits of this song?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Pretty sure you're supposed to sing Happy Birthday (twice) when you wash your hands. She'd prolly do better


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

This makes Björk seem boring and ordinary


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Serbia a bit disturbing. What is she going to do to us?


She’s going to give injections to the other competitors. Fortunately the Spanish are dressed appropriately.


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

I'm clapping too. It makes you want to join in!


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

A no from me.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Hmm.
> 
> We've gone out in the betting. We were 6/1.
> 
> ...


UK punters always gonna distort the odds somewhat.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

And it really gets in your head.


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> This makes Björk seem boring and ordinary



And another no for dess.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

That was - deep and a bit depressing.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

The chorus is basically "be healthy".

So if you're against, it, you're against health


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Ennio Morricone but then we are in Italy.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Please not a ballad again.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

I didn't understand what they were trying to say tbh even with subtitles turned on


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

PMSL at Serbia, this is fucking brilliant. Proper Eurovision. Like Lady Gaga under communism.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Oh fantastic, the Estonian cowboy, bring it - so cheesy


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Not expecting a western theme, i hate it .


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2022)

Serbs nailed it. Complete indifference to winning.


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Estonia comes across as a very happy cowboy, needs the boots, and hat.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

It will probably win


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

YouSir said:


> Serbs nailed it. Complete indifference to winning.


If Serbia wins we riot


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

Moldova
Serbia
France
Armenia 
UK


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Can't believe this is the last song!  It's gone so quickly.  Enjoyed that so much more than I expected to.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Well the worst ones for me were that Serbian one, and Norway.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine
UK
Germany
France


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

I'm so sad it's over! Thank god for Eurovision!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Hmmmm... Lithuania, Moldova, Estonia and UK for me


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Im not going to say who i want to win, im a jinx.


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

France or Moldova ftw.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

If you use the app, the artists say thank you afterwards 

And they have more than one video each, which I know because I voted for the same act more than once on Thursday


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Yes, recap! Czech tech banger  Portuguese witches  French folk horror rave  Spanish filth


----------



## YouSir (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Well the worst ones for me were that Serbian one, and Norway.



Going to vote for Serbia 20 times just to balance out the haters.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

I think the cheeky girls will place well though.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Hmmmm... Lithuania, Moldova, Estonia and UK for me





weepiper said:


> France or Moldova ftw.


Ooh I forgot about France


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Remember it's a music competition, not an arse competition.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> Remember it's a music competition, not an arse competition.


It's both


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> 😗 Remember it's a music competition, not an arse competition.


Come on spain


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

VOTE ARSE


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> Remember it's a music competition, not an arse competition.



Speaking unanimously, I would welcome more arses on Eurovision


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> Remember it's a music competition, not an arse competition.


Reverse that


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

Sweden, France, Spain, Ukraine


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)




----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

That guitar riff is a cross between the intros to under the bridge and smells like teen spirit


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

France, Spain, Moldova and Serbia!


----------



## Saffy (May 14, 2022)

God I love Måneskin


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Really like France and Moldova (the latter for sheer "I like fun in my Eurovision" vibe)

Also Finland and Ukraine were quite enjoyable.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Did he do himself an injury? He keeps flinching.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

UK
Romania
Moldova
Ukraine
Czech Rep


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

I’m not going to wait for the results


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> VOTE ARSE


Arse got Spain the spot above Finland, it’s true


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Did he do himself an injury? He keeps flinching.


Aye, Graham said he hurt his leg, 'pparently.

Ooh, thought they were going into Halleluiah, but that were good.

Ooh, and short!


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Of bunch, but like the Elvis song reinterpretation


----------



## smmudge (May 14, 2022)

Spain, Moldova, Norway, quite like Poland as well


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Why does he keep saying you can vote by app? You can’t!


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Wow. Its not even Sam Ryders most popular song.  (Tiny Riot is a stormer though)


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Why does he keep saying you can vote by app? You can’t!


15p a vote. I'm not made of money.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Why no text voting in the UK?


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why no text voting in the UK?


Cos we left the eu


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> Why does he keep saying you can vote by app? You can’t!


Yeah, you can, I did it many, many times  

Unless you mean that the app opens your phone app and you still have to hit Call?


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

I missed too much .. 

I don't think I can vote


----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, you can, I did it many, many times
> 
> Unless you mean that the app opens your phone app and you still have to hit Call?


When I open it and click on “vote” a pop up says I have to vote by sms


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Oh dear


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

That green bean appears to be sprouting...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Oh I approve of this


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)




----------



## dessiato (May 14, 2022)

Bugger it, I’ll catch up tomorrow


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> Why no text voting in the UK?


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

dessiato said:


> When I open it and click on “vote” a pop up says I have to vote by sms


Ah, yeah, fair enough, I don't think you can vote without paying, basically?

I feel like you could for a year or two, but if so they probably got rid of that fairly sharpish.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Minnie driver let herself go


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


>


I don’t get it


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

What the hell is going on 😱


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> What the hell is going on 😱


Eurovision.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

I fucking love Mika ❤️ Dan has told me to stop sofa dancing he is getting queasy 🤣🤢


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> I fucking love Mika ❤️ Dan has told me to stop sofa dancing he is getting queasy 🤣🤢



Yeah this is quite fun


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

When your worlds collide


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

I was hoping he'd do the one about big girls :grrr:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> I was hoping he'd do the one about big girls :grrr:


We were hoping that too


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

The house vote went:

Lithuania
Serbia
=France/Moldova
Ukraine

Switzerland last

It must be said that grahams irritatingness cost Sam Ryder serveral points and a possible fifth.


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

My daughter is moaning about how long this is dragging on which is really annoying as I'm only watching it so I can hang out with her and now I'm all invested in it and want to see who wins.


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

souljacker said:


> My daughter is moaning about how long this is dragging on which is really annoying as I'm only watching it so I can hang out with her and now I'm all invested in it and want to see who wins.


This is the time you do the drinking games, is she not up for that?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 14, 2022)

I would vote for Netherlands if I felt strongly enough about it to spend 15p. Although France is more my kind of thing really. Moldova I also liked, love a bit of cod folk culture squeezed into a cheesy Eurovision number.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Alright, then, strap in, folks...


----------



## souljacker (May 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> This is the time you do the drinking games, is she not up for that?


She's 14 but I suppose we could give it a go!


----------



## RubyToogood (May 14, 2022)

Has a cod folk culture one ever won? I can't believe that the "let's make this distinctively Czech" or whatever tactic has ever succeeded.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Who's announcing the votes from the UK this year? Nadine Doris?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

The female host is conspicuously absent, can we expect another twelve tunes from her?


----------



## Petcha (May 14, 2022)

Sorry to be a bit stupid but surely you can vote for the UK using a VPN?


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

Is it Illegal to kill Eurovision presenters Italy? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

Petcha said:


> Sorry to be a bit stupid but surely you can vote for the UK using a VPN?



You can vote. But not by text message.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> The female host is conspicuously absent, can we expect another twelve tunes from her?


I was just thinking, normally it's 50/50 announcing the votes, and the other is in the green room (which I assume is where she is).


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2022)

RubyToogood said:


> I would vote for Netherlands if I felt strongly enough about it to spend 15p. Although France is more my kind of thing really. Moldova I also liked, love a bit of cod folk culture squeezed into a cheesy Eurovision number.


Think Moldova has lots of annoying catchiness


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Fuck me, I thought he was wearing a kimono!


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

UK has points woo


----------



## Petcha (May 14, 2022)

Supine said:


> You can vote. But not by text message.



Well yes I get that. But they keep saying you can't vote for the UK if you're in the UK. But I can tell my mac I'm anywhere in the world when im travelling, ie i can watch iplayer in australia if i want to.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

OK, Holland managed to vote for all of the most dreary songs


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Yeah, wtf?


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

May Kasahara said:


> VOTE ARSE



So far so good


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

Shit on a cracker we are on the left hand side 🤟🤟🤟


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

The arse is winning


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Wow, the juries are completely lacking in any sense of music.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Fuck me! 12! From Ukraine!


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

Anyone else getting tense?


----------



## Cid (May 14, 2022)

Except Ukraine of course.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Anyone else getting tense?



Stop looking at her bum then


----------



## rutabowa (May 14, 2022)

HISTORIC


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Anyone else getting tense?



I think it is just wind


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

D'wards said:


> Anyone else getting tense?


Yeah, the 10s have been spread around a few countries, I think, not just us.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Wow!!!!! Top of the fucking board!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

This is going horribly wrong


----------



## weepiper (May 14, 2022)

Wtf UK in the lead


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

UK is no longer the bad guy of Europe.

Cheers Russia


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

Top of the leaderboard I need a drink lol


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

Bloody hell.


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

Boris is gonna be so fucking happy if we win!


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

Is this a cunning plan to finally bankrupt the UK🤣


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Spain is doing well.


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Wtf UK in the lead


Just what I was thinking .. 

This is not a normal Eurovision .. 

in the lead WTF


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

12 from Germany


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

I thought the Ukraine were favourites


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

#itscominghome


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I thought the Ukraine were favourites



This is the jury vote, the public vote is applied in one go and will be very different


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> I thought the Ukraine were favourites


I was just about to say, I'm not sure it's a great look if _we're _the ones who beat Ukraine_._


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

I got Moldova and Ukraine in the sweepstakes, I thought I had a real chance.   Fuck that


----------



## smmudge (May 14, 2022)

wtf


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

I'm surprised Germany has nil points. I thought he was decent.


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2022)

I've been in the garden having a fire. Had to go and look and see if everyone was taking the piss . Not even heard the song. Bunter is bound to take the credit isn't he!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> This is the jury vote, the public vote is applied in one go and will be very different


It'll be an almighty gut punch/crash to earth if the public give us nul again


----------



## FiFi (May 14, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> 12 from Germany


This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Yeah it's the public vote where Ukraine should do well.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

How has France only got 1 point? That track was great.


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

Urban night out at next years Eurovision?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

When was the last time we had a three figure score.


----------



## Bingoman (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> When was the last time we had a three figure score.


Quite a while ago


----------



## A380 (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Spain is doing well.


We need to get to the bottom of why.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Yeeeeeeeees, total team effort from Serbia, everyone getting in on the anti-private healthcare message


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> How has France only got 1 point? That track was great.



I LOVED the French entry!

I call shenanigans


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

(((Germany)))


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Quite a spread on the results so far, a few countries picking up points consistently, but not always in the double figures.


----------



## smmudge (May 14, 2022)

Top trending in the UK: "What is happening"


----------



## May Kasahara (May 14, 2022)

Sweden definitely does not deserve to be ahead of Spain.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Graham is happy but cautious


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Sorry Europe, but Greece was the shittest ballad in a night of shitty ballads


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

A380 said:


> We need to get to the bottom of why.



We can crack this problem if we try


----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)

Germany has null points

I don't recall their song, anyone ?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Germany has null points
> 
> I don't recall their song, anyone ?



Cute guy doing a one man band gig


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

No way France give us douze, surely?

Bloody merde!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I know it probably won't last but top of the leader board!! 

I feel a bit tearful.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Cute guy doing a one man band gig


He got one of my votes


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 14, 2022)

12 from fkn France!


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Germany has null points
> 
> I don't recall their song, anyone ?


My notes say ‘totes derivative’


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

G'wan Serbia! And Monetneg.... waaaaait a minute...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

It's now gonna be a massive anti-climax when Ukraine wins


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Those sitting behind spain must be getting aneyeful


----------



## N_igma (May 14, 2022)

Was the British entry actually good? Up the ra.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 14, 2022)

How great would it be if the UK won Eurovision and the queen died on the same date?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

This is actually tense


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

The war has really fucked up communications this year


----------



## Calamity1971 (May 14, 2022)

ElizabethofYork said:


> How great would it be if the UK won Eurovision and the queen died on the same date?


She'll have to be quick. C'mon Brenda.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

I have a teeny crush developing on Big Boss Martin 🤣🤦🏼‍♀️


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Ukraine closing the gap, and the public votes are gonna give 'em a Kelly Holmes kick.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

This is so weird and happy


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Ohhhh, interesting, she properly was out of commission for some reason


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 14, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> I have a teeny crush developing on Big Boss Martin 🤣🤦🏼‍♀️



He's got a bit of the Colin Firths about him no?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Mika is probably the coolest person ever.


----------



## D'wards (May 14, 2022)

I have a feeling the public votes will swing it for Ukraine. 
The judges much more likely to vote for the actual song innit


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Love AJ


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Wtf UK. Giving Ukraine nothing and second place Sweden top score? 

Always shooting ourselves in the foot in the name of fair play I guess


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

No "London Calling" this year?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Yaaaaaaasssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

The jury’s are clearly voting for best arse


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

"we hoped if the song was good, if the artist was credible..." - Graham inadvertently throwing shade over all the past entrants...?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

I never liked Australia!!


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 14, 2022)

Time for Australia to fuck off


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Love a happy graham


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

The jury also clearly has shit taste. France second bottom, wtf??


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Fingers crossed people


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

That's rough, I think Germany deserved far more than 6 points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

belboid said:


> The jury also clearly has shit taste. France second bottom, wtf??


Public didn't rate 'em much higher!


----------



## belboid (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Public didn't rate 'em much higher!


Fuck weirdos.  They got Moldova right at least

(And Switzerland)


----------



## AverageJoe (May 14, 2022)

Wow Moldova


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

This is mad!!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Yay, the public likes the entertainment, no surprise there - well done Moldova


----------



## onenameshelley (May 14, 2022)

ginger_syn said:


> Love a happy graham


I find it hilarious how quickly he started to expect points🤣


----------



## Supine (May 14, 2022)

This is the shitest scoring system ever invented


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Before all this comes crashing down I am going to state now, for the record, that the voting needs to be changed. The public vote makes the jury votes a nonsense. Do away with the jury vote? Has it had its day?


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Wow Switzerland result was a shocker.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Before all this comes crashing down I am going to state now, for the record, that the voting needs to be changed. The public vote makes the jury votes a nonsense. Do away with the jury vote? Has it had its day?


Why does it make it a nonesense?

G'waaaaaaaaan Serbia!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 14, 2022)

Nooooooo!!!!


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Wash your hands!


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

whut?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

It's so much worse when they get low points in the public vote, though


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Ouch for Australia


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Well, we're guaranteed left side of the board, at least.


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Oh no, poor Australia - I felt sure they would get more than that from the public vote


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Why does it make it a nonesense?
> 
> G'waaaaaaaaan Serbia!


It just seems like a waste of time going through all those jury votes when the public vote makes it all completely different.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

Oooh here we go for the Ukraine vote..


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It just seems like a waste of time going through all those jury votes when the public vote makes it all completely different.


Noooooo, it just adds to the fun and drama.

Moldova screaming up the boards is the obvious one, there, but can happen elsewhere too.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 14, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Epona (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It just seems like a waste of time going through all those jury votes when the public vote makes it all completely different.



I agree, I don't like this method of announcing the results.  It makes the jury votes kind of pointless.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

I was thinking it could possibly hit 500, but 430+ is a hell of a lot.

Yeah, that could basically be that. Which, not surprising at all.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

Well done Ukraine


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

All done.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Epona said:


> I agree, I don't like this method of announcing the results.  It makes the jury votes kind of pointless.


There's an equal number of points given by the juries and the public.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 14, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's an equal number of points given by the juries and the public.


But no jury can give 439 points can they?


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But no jury can give 439 points can they?


Yeah, 40 x 12 = 480.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Mrs Miggins said:


> But no jury can give 439 points can they?


Cumulatively they can (I think..?). Those 439 points have come from all the countries that had juries.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 14, 2022)

They are dragging it out


----------



## tommers (May 14, 2022)

Basically every country gave them 12 points.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

Seriously, if we were to beat 'em now we'd look shiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 14, 2022)

tommers said:


> Basically every country gave them 12 points.


Aye, pretty much.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2022)

Fingers crossed for second place uk


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Seriously, if we were to beat 'em now we'd look shiiiiiiiiiiiit.


Yeah I thought that earlier.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2022)

Omg. Just switched on. Have they changed how they do it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

That is quite the drop off from the jury vote.


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2022)

Thank God we didn't steal it from ukraine.

Can you imagine if we won it after all these years in the hinterland and were still hated for taking this from ukraine.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2022)

Well done sam. And the Ukraine


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Fuck me, that was an incredible unison announcement from the hosts!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Putin stole Eurovision from us


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

Always what was going to happen. 2nd is amazing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2022)

Second. That's great.


----------



## ginger_syn (May 15, 2022)

That was fun , thanks .


----------



## Bingoman (May 15, 2022)

Second long time  maybe next year


----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2022)

I enjoyed that so much this year!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (May 15, 2022)

Yes, that was great.  Thanks for your company everyone x


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

The top of the leaderboard looks like it's in reverse alphabetical order.


----------



## May Kasahara (May 15, 2022)

This could be the thing that turns the tide, I mean Putin will have to stop shelling long enough for them to host next year's Eurovision.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 15, 2022)

Second though!


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> I agree, I don't like this method of announcing the results.  It makes the jury votes kind of pointless.


How is it pointless? The same number of votes are available from the jury vote as the public vote.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 15, 2022)

Oo that was a surprise!


(Don't mention the war)


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Ooh I am all a bit happy teary here🤦🏼‍♀️🥰 its all the love and absolutely not the gin🙄


----------



## souljacker (May 15, 2022)

So it's not a song contest, it's a 'been invaded by someone we all hate recently?' contest.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

strung out said:


> How is it pointless? The same number of votes are available from the jury vote as the public vote.



Just the way it is announced/presented.

Each jury vote is announced and we are told who gets the 12 from each jury.

Then the public vote is announced as a block for each entrant.

The announcement/breakdown of results could be done differently perhaps, so that they are both presented in the same way.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

Would have been nice if Sam had hugged the Ukrainian band after their win.

And maybe just joined them on stage in solidarity


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just the way it is announced/presented.
> 
> Each jury vote is announced and we are told who gets the 12 from each jury.
> 
> ...


They used to do it country by country and it was boring cos you knew who had won waaay before the end.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Would have been nice if Sam had hugged the Ukrainian band after their win.
> 
> And maybe just joined them on stage in solidarity


 
Absolutely not, it's their stage not his and that would have looked well odd.  Who does that?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Just the way it is announced/presented.
> 
> Each jury vote is announced and we are told who gets the 12 from each jury.
> 
> ...


Trouble is if we did that we'd be about halfway through the public vote by this point.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> They used to do it country by country and it was boring cos you knew who had won waaay before the end.


Also that, forgot that.


----------



## D'wards (May 15, 2022)

I reckon we'll host next year, or else they'll have spruce up a bunker


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Absolutely not, it's their stage not his and that would have looked well odd.  Who does that?


Aye, could see where the sentiment would come from, but ultimately it would almost certainly not go down well at all.

As you say, their stage, their moment. There'll be plenty of space for other displays of solidarity.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

D'wards said:


> I reckon we'll host next year, or else they'll have spruce up a bunker


Didn't we do that once before??

Or am I thinking of the Olympics


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> They used to do it country by country and it was boring cos you knew who had won waaay before the end.



Yes, I know, I'm over 50, this isn't my first rodeo and I am not so far gone that I can't remember 

I think a better way would be to announce jury results and then public vote from that country maybe?  Rather than all the jury votes then all the public votes.

I dunno, just I don't find the current way particularly satisfying.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Also, just how po-faced do the respective juries look for how many votes they gave (or, didn't...) to Ukraine?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

Well, that's the end of Ed Sheeran.

His songwriters will all be working for Sam now


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> Absolutely not, it's their stage not his and that would have looked well odd.  Who does that?


You're wierd.


----------



## a_chap (May 15, 2022)

Damn.

I've only just realised there was a Eurovision thread on here


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> You're wierd.



What the fuck?

Well thank fuck I'm not "normal" then.

Do some of you never think how your comments could be hurtful?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

Epona said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Well thank fuck I'm not "normal" then.
> 
> Do some of you never think how your comments could be hurtful?


Oh shup up. 

You're trying to start an argument over Eurovision ffs. Get over yourself. 

Go and get butt hurt somewhere else.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Oh shup up.
> 
> You're trying to start an argument over Eurovision ffs. Get over yourself.
> 
> Go and get butt hurt somewhere else.




Seriously? Point was made, counterpoint was made, that was kinda that until you came in flinging crap around.

Calm down, laddy.


----------



## Epona (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Oh shup up.
> 
> You're trying to start an argument over Eurovision ffs. Get over yourself.
> 
> Go and get butt hurt somewhere else.



I'm not trying to start anything, I'm having a conversation on a thread and you call me weird, it isn't me trying to have an argument.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

Fair enough.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 15, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Seriously? Point was made, counterpoint was made, that was kinda that until you came in flinging crap around.
> 
> Calm down, laddy.


And counterpoint was completely right. Utterly crass for the loser to barge onstage.


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

Would be a bit John Terry.


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

I didn't mean for Sam to barge onstage, but it would have been nice to see him give all the hugs to the Ukrainians.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

tommers said:


> Would be a bit John Terry.


Well, now, if Sam had taken to the stage in full Chelsea kit, _including shin pads_, I might have to revisit my stance, for the sheer absurdity of it all.

Oh, wait, actually, given Chelsea's recent ownership, again possibly not a good idea either, really, even in the name of absurdism.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I didn't mean for Sam to barge onstage, but it would have been nice to see him give all the hugs to the Ukrainians.


Nah. You step aside and allow the winner their moment. It's not about you now, it's about the winner.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

_Maybe _if Ukrain's path to the stage had taken them past Sam and co.? Just offer a hand or hug or something as they pass?


----------



## AverageJoe (May 15, 2022)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Nah. You step aside and allow the winner their moment. It's not about you now, it's about the winner.


I know. But it would have been nice if he had raced to their table to congratulate them. 

That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> _Maybe _if Ukrain's path to the stage had taken them past Sam and co.?


Of course, metaphorically that's _exactly_ what happened


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I know. But it would have been nice if he had raced to their table to congratulate them.
> 
> That's what I was trying to say.


As I say, totally get the sentiment, but even then it would almost certainly still be seen as Sam inserting himself, precisely because he'd be going over to them, him active, into their space, them passive.

Plus, can't get away from how it'd look for the UK act specifically, given how many view us courtesy of historical and current stuff.


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Plus, can't get away from how it'd look for the UK act specifically, given how many view us courtesy of historical and current stuff.


It's ok, Europe loves us now, second most popular country in Europe!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Christ...

Yup, finally get Eurovision to accept us again, and what are plenty of people doing on Twitter? Carping on about "oh, so it's a sympathy contest now?" and "the UK clearly should have won".

Back to nul points again next year, folks!


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

strung out said:


> It's ok, Europe loves us now, second most popular country in Europe!


Heh, um... see above


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 15, 2022)

Next, the argument over who hosts the contest next year. Poland is keen, but I'm sure the BBC will make a claim.


----------



## T & P (May 15, 2022)

I’m not British but have never been more upset about the UK coming second in a contest. The move a few years ago to split the vote 50:50 between judges and the public was a genius and much needed more, but in view of the results tonight perhaps it should be 75:25 going forward. 

And perhaps review the impartiality of the judges in each country while they’re at it. The ‘death and taxes’ expression should really be ‘death, taxes, and Cyprus giving Greece twelve points every year in Eurovision’ (among a few other country pairings). Ukraine’s entry was mediocre at best ffs.


----------



## MrCurry (May 15, 2022)

Loved the contest again this year, all the haters can go fuck themselves as I loved sweden, U.K., moldova, greece, Finland and a few others I’m forgetting already. 😍  I woke up with Jezebell! screaming around inside my head 😝

No one else saw Måneskin lady’s wardrobe malfunction? More cheeky than the Spanish arses.

I don’t resent Ukraine benefiting from a sympathy vote, but it’s a shame when the best song doesn’t win a music contest, but that‘s Eurovision ain’t it?

I really like the unpredictability of the split jury / public voting system.  roll on next year, can’t wait


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Well, that's the end of Ed Sheeran.
> 
> His songwriters will all be working for Sam now


 finally some good news


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

I dozed off about 6 songs in  and only woke up again when the voting started.

Gutted.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

This morning I discovered that Serbia's lyrics _were_ actually about Meghan Markle!   

I figured it was just a Serbian phrase that sounded like "Meghan Markle"


----------



## rutabowa (May 15, 2022)

Perfect result in every way imo.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

We’re gonna watch it (again), Mrs N dozed off too so even tho’ we know the result we feel the need to finish it.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> We’re gonna watch it (again), Mrs N dozed off too so even tho’ we know the result we feel the need to finish it.


Mikas medley is worth it alone tbh.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2022)

Have we all seen the stuff about jury voting irregularities in the 2nd semi-final and those countries having their votes in the final decided for them?









						🇮🇹 Eurovision 2022: Voting Irregularities Identified in Six Countries Jury Voting - Eurovoix
					

The EBU has announced that voting irregularities were found in six countries voting in the Second Semi-Final of Eurovision 2022.




					eurovoix.com
				






> The EBU has announced that voting irregularities were found in six countries voting in the Second Semi-Final of Eurovision 2022.
> 
> The statement reads:
> 
> In the analysis of jury voting by the European Broadcasting Union’s (EBU) pan-European voting partner after the Second Dress Rehearsal of the Second Semi-Final of the 2022 Eurovision Song Contest, certain irregular voting patterns were identified in the results of six countries.





> In order to comply with the Contest’s Voting Instructions, the *EBU worked with its voting partner to calculate a substitute aggregated result for each country concerned for both the Second-Semi Final and the Grand Final (calculated based on the results of other countries with similar voting records).*
> 
> This process was acknowledged by the Independent Voting Monitor.
> 
> The EBU takes any suspected attempts to manipulate the voting at the Eurovision Song Contest extremely seriously and has the right to remove such votes in accordance with the Official Voting Instructions, irrespective of whether or not such votes are likely to influence the results and/or outcome of the voting.



The countries were Azerbaijan, Georgia, Montenegro, Poland, Romania & San Marino.
I think this was also why some results from these countries were read by the head honcho guy in Turin rather than broadcasting the countries representative.


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2022)

Enjoyed that although I had to buy a curry as I lost in our competition. I put all my eggs in the novelty Norway basket and they didn't make top five in the end.  Gutted. That was my fav song by far. 

Top 5 I picked were Norway, Italy, Moldova, that Dutch one and something else I can't remember. None of them were top 5.

We weren't allowed to pick Ukraine or UK as it was obvious they were going to do really well. Other half won as she had Sweden and Spain in her Top 5.


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2022)

I'm glad no public voted for that miserable Swiss bloke. Get another broken heart emoji projected onto yer face mate.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm glad no public voted for that miserable Swiss bloke. Get another broken heart emoji projected onto yer face mate.


😂😂😂 he was so sweaty shiny, as well bless him and he reminded me of the Tory Fella that has his head thatched.


----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> Mikas medley is worth it alone tbh.


I love him!


----------



## MrCurry (May 15, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Have we all seen the stuff about jury voting irregularities in the 2nd semi-final and those countries having their votes in the final decided for them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow… I wonder what the irregularities were? I mean, who they benefited. Can nobbling the jury in six countries really change the result and make enough money for a betting syndicate to allow for bribes to be paid?


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2022)




----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Wow… I wonder what the irregularities were? I mean, who they benefited. Can nobbling the jury in six countries really change the result and make enough money for a betting syndicate to allow for bribes to be paid?


Tbh I just assumed that it was Russia in a temper tantrum, rather than betting stuff, but I know very little of that sort of thing.


----------



## Voley (May 15, 2022)

Correct.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Wow… I wonder what the irregularities were? I mean, who they benefited. Can nobbling the jury in six countries really change the result and make enough money for a betting syndicate to allow for bribes to be paid?


This link says, in the final, Georgia's Jury submitted 12 points to Ukraine but in the show this had been changed by the EBU to 12 points to the UK.








						🇬🇪 Georgia: GPB Seeking Clarification Regarding Jury Voting in Eurovision Grand Final - Eurovoix
					

The Georgian public broadcaster GPB is seeking clarification regarding why its jury votes were not accepted during last night's Grand Final.




					eurovoix.com


----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2022)




----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2022)

Last year's song from Ukraine was an absolute banger. I still listen to it.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2022)

Same here although usually the remix version.


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

rutabowa said:


> Perfect result in every way imo.


completely, especially as Zalenskiy has said he wants to host it in Mariupol.  


spose they could keep the drone theme thing going though


Bayraktar!
​


----------



## MrCurry (May 15, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> This link says, in the final, Georgia's Jury submitted 12 points to Ukraine but in the show this had been changed by the EBU to 12 points to the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so the “irregularities“ were benefitting Ukraine.  I wonder how the EBU knows that’s irregular then?  Or perhaps the members of those juries were telling EBU different things about how they voted to what the spokesperson of the jury was reporting. Sounds feasible.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, so the “irregularities“ were benefitting Ukraine.  I wonder how the EBU knows thats irregular then?  Or perhaps the members of those juries were telling EBU different things about how they voted to what the spokesperson of the jury was reporting. Sounds feasible.


I posted that more as an example of the result of the EBU cancelling their vote. I think Ukraine were in the 1st semi-final. I'm guessing the irregularities came from countries Jurys doing deals to vote for each other to get to the final. But then again I think the votes from the Jurys for the final are awarded after they've watched the dress rehearsal of the semis so they're already to be announced on Saturday. Maybe it was just Jury votes being too political with voting 12 for Ukraine when they're meant to be judging the song.


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Ok, so the “irregularities“ were benefitting Ukraine.  I wonder how the EBU knows that’s irregular then?  Or perhaps the members of those juries were telling EBU different things about how they voted to what the spokesperson of the jury was reporting. Sounds feasible.


or the 'regularities' were to benefit a significant financial contributor to the EBU that came second.


----------



## planetgeli (May 15, 2022)

> Georgia has only ever missed one contest since their debut, this was in 2009 when they had selected Stephane & 3G with “We Don’t Wanna Put In”. The EBU asked for Georgia to rewrite the lyrics of the song or change the song completely.


----------



## Indeliblelink (May 15, 2022)

planetgeli said:


>


Yeah I had to track it down on Youtube to remind myself about that one. It was the year Russia were the hosts too, they were ordered to change the lyrics they refused and pulled out.






						Georgia in the Eurovision Song Contest 2009 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## MrCurry (May 15, 2022)

gosub said:


> or the 'regularities' were to benefit a significant financial contributor to the EBU that came second.


Do you mean you think the EBU is fiddling the voting by over riding the valid results of six national juries?


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

MrCurry said:


> Do you mean you think the EBU is fiddling the voting by over riding the valid results of six national juries?


I think on the way Eurovision voting goes, that its more likely  Georgia gave Ukraine 12 points rather than UK.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Indeliblelink said:


> Yeah I had to track it down on Youtube to remind myself about that one. It was the year Russia were the hosts too, they were ordered to change the lyrics they refused and pulled out.


So in the end, they didn't...


----------



## tommers (May 15, 2022)

gosub said:


> or the 'regularities' were to benefit a significant financial contributor to the EBU that came second.


The other four are going to be pissed off they didn't get their votes rigged too.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 15, 2022)

I fell asleep after about 5 songs. 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## rutabowa (May 15, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Last year's song from Ukraine was an absolute banger. I still listen to it.


yeh, the only thign that would have made the result better was if that was there song this year.... tho I quite enjoyed UK winning the jury vote, and that might not have happened in that case.

what about the performance of this song too eh? that was a teary moment for me, such an amazing song and seing her do it as an old lady and still killing it


----------



## WouldBe (May 15, 2022)

The world truly has gone mad if the UK came second. .


----------



## Raheem (May 15, 2022)

gosub said:


> Zalenskiy has said he wants to host it in Mariupol.


!


----------



## quimcunx (May 15, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Last year's song from Ukraine was an absolute banger. I still listen to it.



It was one of my top 3. Lucky in the end they didn't win. Would have been tricky hosting it this year. 

How did Spain do so well. I cant even remember the song when I'm watching it.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Ffs, dozed off again this afternoon.  Mrs N watched it all, watched the history and has also cooked a Roast dinner.  

I’ll give it another go in a bit cos she now looks a bit sleepy.


----------



## brogdale (May 15, 2022)

Catching up here; did we get the 12 points from Rwanda?


----------



## Chz (May 15, 2022)

Raheem said:


> !


TBF, I think he said something more along the lines of eventually or some day hosting it in Mariupol. Even Zalenskiy isn't quite so optimistic as to think it will happen next year. Very real probability that we'll host it, since even Lviv is getting hit now.


----------



## Saffy (May 15, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> How did Spain do so well. I cant even remember the song when I'm watching it.


It's all about the bum.


----------



## gosub (May 15, 2022)

Chz said:


> TBF, I think he said something more along the lines of eventually or some day hosting it in Mariupol. Even Zalenskiy isn't quite so optimistic as to think it will happen next year. Very real probability that we'll host it, since even Lviv is getting hit now.


Rules is rules. If they weren't able to host shouldn't enter. I for one think Maripol next year would be an excellent idea might even watch


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Right, 3rd time lucky.  Have made it to Armenia #8 so far.

Mrs N is asleep, I’m wakey.


----------



## dessiato (May 15, 2022)

quimcunx said:


> It was one of my top 3. Lucky in the end they didn't win. Would have been tricky hosting it this year.
> 
> How did Spain do so well. I cant even remember the song when I'm watching it.


Because she forgot to wear all of her costume


----------



## Ax^ (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Right, 3rd time lucky.  Have made it to Armenia #8 so far.
> 
> Mrs N is asleep, I’m wakey.



that some dedication to watch eurovision 3 times


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> that some dedication to watch eurovision 3 times


Like the Dart charge, you have until midnight the next day to pay your dues. 

Italy are on.  I SO want a sequinned jump suit/suit.


----------



## belboid (May 15, 2022)

Saffy said:


> Last year's song from Ukraine was an absolute banger. I still listen to it.


They’re looking for uk gigs at the moment, around Glastonbury time, if you know any promoters

(My love for mrsb has meant I’ve got tickets for Dadi Freyr in a couple of weeks time)


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

I think the Spanish effort would be better if it was just the 3 women, like Beyoncé’s Single Ladies video. 

Great tho’.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

I’ve paused it.  Ukraine up next and although I know they won I’ve never actually watched / heard their song.

The Dutch peoples reminded me of my nieces and one of my oldest pals.

I hope the Dutch win.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I’ve paused it.  Ukraine up next and although I know they won I’ve never actually watched / heard their song.
> 
> The Dutch peoples reminded me of my nieces and one of my oldest pals.
> 
> I hope the Dutch win.


Fingers crossed for you and your niece/oldest pal!


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Lord Camomile said:


> Fingers crossed for you and your niece/oldest pal!


It’s so exciting.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Ukraine   
Loved the dancer, reminded me of Toots, Bez and Flavour Flav all in one.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Ukraine
> Loved the dancer, reminded me of Toots, Bez and Flavour Flav all in one.


His carpet outfit freaked me out.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

onenameshelley said:


> His carpet outfit freaked me out.


What really annoyed me was the hat on the rapper fella.


----------



## scifisam (May 15, 2022)

I'm very glad that the Ukraine won with a song that is actually also a really good song. 

Moldova, Norway, Lithuania and France should all have got more votes. Norway is the only one where it was the performance than the music that I liked more. 

Such a good Eurovision. In retrospect I can even forgive the presenters with their... long... delays... announcing.. we have the votes... there are... these are the votes... the votes are... When it was actually making them wait to be told they got something like two votes. I was practically throwing things at the TV on behalf of the poor failures being made to wait and hope.


----------



## strung out (May 15, 2022)

Here's a cool graphic explaining the cultural importance of what the Ukrainians wore.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Quick pause.  I’m about to watch the UK entry for the first time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

Don't get too invested, we all know other countries don't for us any more, 'cause of 'politics'


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2022)

brogdale said:


> Catching up here; did we get the 12 points from Rwanda?




The where trolling us into us wining and then have to put it on next year.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

I definitely want a Sequinned Jumpsuit.

Brilliant.


----------



## onenameshelley (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> I definitely want a Sequinned Jumpsuit.
> 
> Brilliant.


You should get one.


----------



## Numbers (May 15, 2022)

Ooh, Estonian Cowboy - I like.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 15, 2022)

Numbers said:


> Ukraine
> Loved the dancer, reminded me of Toots, Bez and Flavour Flav all in one.


The Mayor of Munchkinland in the productive of "Wizard of Oz" I was recently in was given a bit watch/clock face to wear so I christened him Flavour Flav much to the bemusement of the rest of the cast.

I felt old. But cool.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 15, 2022)

("Introverts when they take us to a party and we only know one person")


----------



## Chz (May 16, 2022)

Ranbay said:


> The where trolling us into us wining and then have to put it on next year.


We may well do it anyhow!
I know Ukraine will move heaven and earth to try and stage it, but if they can't the only reasonable alternatives are the UK (as second place winner, with a rather robust ability to pull it off), or Poland (as Ukraine's closest friends and neighbours and now home to several million Ukrainians).


----------



## Oriole (May 16, 2022)

I've just realised who it is Same Ryder reminds me of. Mr Peanut Butter.


----------



## scifisam (May 16, 2022)

Oriole said:


> I've just realised who it is Same Ryder reminds me of. Mr Peanut Butter.



Great minds - that's who I've compared him to as well.


----------



## PR1Berske (May 19, 2022)

A coda to the Eurovision story for this year (or maybe?)

The EBU has confirmed that votes from a number of countries showed evidence of collusion and swapping. Their scores were replaced by a set of aggregated votes.

The countries involved were Azerbaijan, Georgia, Montenegro, Poland, Romania, and San Marino.


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 17, 2022)

As many people predicted, a statement about Eurovision 2023


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> As many people predicted, a statement about Eurovision 2023



And all the costs that come with it.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2022)

PR1Berske said:


> As many people predicted, a statement about Eurovision 2023



Its Coming Home, Its Coming, Shit Songs Coming Home!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 17, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> And all the costs that come with it.


It'll be a co-production, and the EBU helps with funding, don't worry!


----------



## ska invita (Jun 17, 2022)

fair comment


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 17, 2022)

ska invita said:


> View attachment 327639
> 
> fair comment


Totally this!


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 17, 2022)

And right on cue


----------



## PR1Berske (Jun 17, 2022)

A development


----------



## scifisam (Jun 18, 2022)

It's ludicrous. How can they plan such an enormous event when they can't even be sure the actual venue will still be standing in 11 months' time? And one of the main benefits for the host country is tourism - Ukraine is not going to exactly going to be a tourist destination next year.

The UK makes most sense since we came second and we have plenty of venues that could be used, and I don't think many people here - certainly not Eurovision fans - would object to it having Ukrainian hosts, Ukrainian postcard segments etc. We'd get some of the tourism boost by virtue of hosting it, but, well, _somewhere_ has to host it, Ukraine can't, and why would anywhere else be fairer than it going to the runners-up? Man, even the country names are similar!


----------



## platinumsage (Jun 18, 2022)

Why can’t Ukraine host it? I’m sure they wouldn’t be doing it primarily for tourism purposes, and if Macron and Schulz can go to Kiev now I don’t see why a few bands can’t manage it next year.


----------



## Chz (Jun 18, 2022)

The EBU's primary concern will be the safety of the acts and the visitors. It's the sort of event that needs to be planned *far* in advance, and there's currently no location in all of Ukraine that's proven to be safe right now. 

It may well be that there's somewhere perfectly safe by the time the event rolls around, but you can't plan on it now which is what matters. 

Best they could do is have the main hosts broadcast from Ukraine and have the acts and fans in the UK. It would be a right pain on the arse, but I reckon it's their right to insist on.


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 18, 2022)

ska invita said:


> Its Coming Home, Its Coming, Shit Songs Coming Home!


Next year's winner.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 18, 2022)

I just wanted to remember what it was like :


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 18, 2022)

Speculation about a rival bid by Brussels as symbolic capital of Europe,eh?

Get ready for much foaming at the mouth by the likes of the Daily Mail and Sun, as the gammonocracy rage their indignation.

Should be entertaining, seeing all the usual suspects emote rather than actually think. As usual.


----------



## srb7677 (Jun 18, 2022)

platinumsage said:


> Why can’t Ukraine host it? I’m sure they wouldn’t be doing it primarily for tourism purposes, and if Macron and Schulz can go to Kiev now I don’t see why a few bands can’t manage it next year.


And if the Russians lob missiles at the venue?

We cannot now be sure whether Ukraine will remain undefeated and unoccupied, and in any case the entire country is in a war zone. Hosting an event such as this in a war zone is highly questionable.

The best solution is to let the runner up country - the UK - provide the venue but have the Ukrainians running the show here.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 18, 2022)

London's perfect. The Ukrainian entry will be able to have a look at some of the houses bought by Russians with their mining profits.


----------



## Epona (Jun 18, 2022)

Why are people so keen to see the UK host it?  Seems like a massive expense to me.  And it's not as if the likes of me are going to get tickets or anything.

If the UK does end up hosting it, there need to be some restrictions.  The extravagance of the Jubilee celebrations irked many of us who are going through price rises for food and energy and suffering hardships, so I propose the following so it isn't rubbing our faces in it (especially those living within 5 minutes of wherever it is hosted):

Due to energy price increases, no-one will be allowed more than 3 lights on stage. 
A repeat of whichever song it was where they used every lighting rig in the place will not be acceptable. 
Focus will have to be more on costumes and songs than expensive lighting and pyrotechnics.


----------



## gosub (Jun 19, 2022)

srb7677 said:


> And if the Russians lob missiles at the venue?


Might not be anything specific in the rules but pretty sure they'd be disqualified


----------



## WouldBe (Jun 19, 2022)

Perhaps Ukraine could annex part of Poland for a couple of weeks and hold it there.


----------



## T & P (Oct 7, 2022)

Liverpool it is! 13 May 2023.


----------

